# BUGHUNTERS MOREAU - Lab Rats Amok!



## Karl Green (Oct 20, 2004)

_"Do you know why people hate rats and roaches? It's a sort of professional competition. The three toughest creatures in existence, the three species that survive even the in wreckage of a holocaust, are the cockroaches, the rats and humans. And well we Moreau are the toughest and most despised of them all!"_​_
-Drill Sergeant Ratto 9412473 "Tail-Biter" 
Moreau Rat Species
United Terra Reconnaissance and Peacekeeping Force (UTRPF)_

---

March 13th, 2142, 0800 standard GMT, Gateway Station (in L-5 orbit over Earth)
Star Station C, UTRPF Zone, Level 15 "the Rookery", Briefing Room XW-2   
Major Andros Owen, commander UTRPF 16th Stellar Regiment, presiding 

---
Your Squad, the newly formed UTRPF Squad Beta Mk. Black, of the 16th Stellar Regiment, has been summoned to a meeting by the regiment's commanding officer, Major Owen. Your squad's commanding office (a human, Lieutenant, Junior Grade, Rudy Talavera) is accompanying you to this meeting. Wearing your basic, non-armored BDU's (battle dress uniform, or basic operation fatigues), and unarmed, as you make you way through the Rockery…. 

The Rockery is the barracks for all newly created Moreau, and this is where they receive their basic and MOS training (it can take 1 to 4 years depending on your specialty). You have all entered the Rockery at different times, within the last few years, but the last one has been of training together as a squad. You know each other very well, and recently you have started training with your 'human' officer, a Lt. JG, Rudy Talavera. He seems like an o.k. sort of fellow, and treats you better then some of the other human officers you have interacted with and trained under (some of who treat you no better then animals and make sure that you know it). 

Inside the briefing room, a middle age human with Major rank insignia (must be Owen) is standing behind a podium waiting for you. After you all come to attention and salutes, he says "*At ease soldiers. Take a seat and we will get started. Your squad has just been activated for your first mission. As you know, you were to be transferred to the Combat Barracks at the end of this week, but we have received a change of orders. We have a problem planet-side, in the city of Berlin. It is believed that a hostile xenoform has somehow escaped down into the sewers and underground service areas under the Reichstag, the capital building for the Terra Province of Greater Germany, and the European Terra Territories. Your squad has been assigned the task of seeking out and identifying this xenoform or forms, and terminating them with extreme prejudice.

"Two days ago, the bodies of two maintenance works where discovered in this subsection of the main sewage terminal, sub-station 2. Evidence from the scene, suggesting the presence of xonoform eggs from a species identified as Xeno Ovum Lucubration, called Nestlings by the miners that first ran into them on the mining outpost BD +53˚ 1320/1321. 

"That is a binary star system classed M0/M0, about 20 light-years from Earth, with only two rocky ice ball planets. But one of these worlds, called Baker's Oven is rich in the element Tantalum, which is a the bases for all interstellar travel, and the operation of the Isler Jump Drive. 

"Four years ago, the miners there broken into an inner cavern and discovered nearly a hundred leathery, soft-ball sized eggs. The scientists of the operation took a number of the eggs to quarantine to study them, yet somehow a number of them 'hatched' and escaped into the air-ducked system. Within less then 72 hours, more of the eggs had hatched and the creatures started eating everything they could, including most of the miners and administrative staff. 

"When UTRPF troops arrived at the mine, 13 days later, responding to an emergency Interstellar Catapult Message Pod, all of the miners and staff personal were dead. The creatures, had overrun the mine and most of the tunnels. Where it not for the rarity of Tantalum, the mine might well have been abandoned, but five UTRPF Combat Squads spent two months clearing the base. To this day, these creatures occasionally pop up in the mines, and two full Combat Squads are on permanent duty there as a result. 

"You will be provided a data-slate of all information collected on these creatures to date; they generally grow to no more then 1 meter tall (3ft), and weight around 10kg each (30-35 lbs). They are very fast and move in packs as large as hundred individuals. They act something like 'land-born piranhas', traveling in these packs, and can strip the flesh off of a full-grown man within seconds. Their teeth can bite through half a centimeter (a inch) of steel and they can gnaw through rock to create tunnels, and honeycomb an area very quickly. They seem to have an aversion to powerful light and have been observed getting confused for a few seconds when exposed to flashes etc. This does not last long through, so do not rely on your lamps or flash-bang grenades stopping them for any amount of time. It might give you an edge for a moment, but use caution. 

"Now as I stated before, somehow, some of these creatures have made it to Terra, and we believe are breeding. Within a week, this could be a full-blown crisis, resulting in the death of untold number of civilians. 

"Your squad will be transported to Berlin… covertly. Most civilians, as you might well know, are very uncomfortable with armed Moreau operating planet-side, and there are a number of laws pending that may very well outlaw all Moreau from setting down on Earth at all, which I think would be criminal. But that is a civilian government matter, and we have nothing to do with influencing any decisions that they might wish to impose.

"Dressed in full-body NBC containment suits, you will be move into the lower sewer levels to begin your mission. Once there, you should remove these suits as they are somewhat bulky, and seek out the xenoforms for terminations. We have a cover story of an Chemical spill in the lower levels and have sealed off the area and the government buildings, so there should be no civilians to worry about. 

"Unfortunately there are already an additional 27 civilians that have been reported missing within the last 48 hours, and we can only assume that they are dead.

"Soldiers, report to Hanger Bay RED20, in Launch Area HUB-G3wqt. Equipment has been assigned to you for this mission. Now, as you will be going planet-side, it will be somewhat limited then would normally be expected for a military operation of this type. No heavy weapons, limited explosives. That can't be helped and you will have to rely on what you have. I expect that you will overcome these shortcomings.

"Lt. Talavera, the troop are yours. Dismissed*" to which the Major salutes the Lieutenant and leaves the room. 

As you make your way to the 'subway' tunnel system that run throughout the Gateway space station, Lt. Talavera says "*You will be arriving at 1715 hundred hours local time. I will be monitoring your progress via the command base set up within the containment area, per orders. Your shoulder communication rig should be able to transmit into the underground area. Sergeant James is in command. I have a slate here for each of you on approved equipment that has been issued for this mission. If you have any questions and special requests, let me know after you review these. Again, heavy weapons are going to be limited, but side-arms, RossVom model combat shotguns and Flamers are available to each of you at your requests.*"

[occ]Basic equipment for each character…(NOTE that the ammo you have been issues is a flechette non-Armor Piercing rounds so they do not reduce the DR of ballistic armor by 2; so that Ma-32's and the Howler machineguns can be used. The anti-armor rifle and heavy exposives are not allowed)

*James5938752 “Brute"* (NCO)
Medium Flak Armor [with your natural DR, it is DR 3 vs. impact attacks and DR 6 vs. ballistic attacks]
Combat Helm Array & Transponder
Mess Harness and Field Pack (add +2 to your STR for carrying cap/total of +4 for 16 STR for Brute)
Ma-32 Assault Rifle with CAT sights [+1 attack rolls] (with 2 extra clips), and integrated Mini-Grenade Launcher (9 flechette round ONLY)
Combat Knife
Hand Grenades (one Frag, one Concussion, Two Fireflush, two "Flash-Bang"*)
Electro-Binoculars
Data/Map Slate (uploaded with maps of all sewer and lower levels of the Reichstag)
Advanced First Aid Kit
1 day Field Ration pack 
_(total weight 65 lbs/light encumbrance)_

*Bigfoot2711340 "Pedia"* (Radio)
Medium Flak Armor [with your natural DR, it is DR 3 vs. impact attacks and DR 6 vs. ballistic attacks]
Combat Helm Array & Transponder
Mess Harness and Field Pack (add +2 to your STR for carrying cap/total of +4 for a 14 STR for Pedia)
shoulder Combat Radio Rig
Ma-32 Assault Rifle with CAT sights [+1 attack rolls] (with 2 extra clips) and integrated Mini-Grenade Launcher (6 flechette round ONLY)
Combat Knife
Hand Grenade (two Fireflush, two "Flash-Bang"*)
Advanced First Aid Kit
1 day Field Ration pack 
_(total weight 58lbs/light encumbrance)_

*Jack0727198 "Professor"* (medic)
Light Flak Armor [with your natural DR, it is DR 2 vs. impact attacks and DR 4 vs. ballistic attacks]
Combat Helm Array & Transponder
Mess Harness and Field Pack (add +2 to your STR for carrying cap/total of +4 for a 12 STR for Professor)
Ma-32 Assault Rifle with CAT sights [+1 attack rolls] (with 2 extra clips) and integrated Mini-Grenade Launcher (6 flechette rounds ONLY)
Combat Knife
Hand Grenades (two "Flash-Bang"*)
Advanced Medical Kit
1 day Field Ration pack 
_(total eight 43 lbs/light encumbrance)_
{normally you would be issued medium armor but that would make you medium encumbered so you get lighter armor. IF you do you mind and want the heavier armor you can get that also}

*Alex7054286 "Sneak"* (Scout)
Light Flak Armor [with your natural DR, it is DR 2 vs. impact attacks and DR 4 vs. ballistic attacks]
Combat Helm Array & Transponder
Mess Harness and Field Pack (add +2 to your STR for carrying cap/total of +4 for a 20 STR for Sneak)
X-Mark "Smart" Sniper Laser Rifle with CAT and HUD electro-scope [+1 to attack rolls, 50% greater range] (with two extra power cells)
Combat Knife
Hand Grenades (one Frag, one Concussion, Two Fireflush, two "Flash-Bang"*)
Advanced First Aid Kit
1 day Field Ration pack 
_(total weight  43 lbs/light encumbrance)_

*Sten00000015 "Thunder"* (Heavy Weapons)
Medium Flak Armor [with your natural DR, it is DR 3 vs. impact attacks and DR 6 vs. ballistic attacks]
Combat Helm Array & Transponder
Mess Harness and Field Pack  (add +2 to your STR for carrying cap/total of +4 for a 21 STR for Thunder)
MK-90 "Howler" LMG with CAT sights and Tracer rounds [+1 attack rolls; +2 when using Autofire, Burst Fire, Suppression Fire, etc.] with linked ammo backpack
FM Flame Thrower
UT "Enforcer" 14mm Gyro Heavy Pistol with CAT sights [+1 attack rolls] (1 extra clip)
Combat Knife
Hand Grenade (one Frag, one Concussion, Two Fireflush, two "Flash-Bang"*)
Advanced First Aid Kit
1 day Field Ration pack
_(total weight 84 lbs/light encumbrance]_

*Sam32456435 aka "Squeak"* (Demo)
Medium Flak Armor [with your natural DR, it is DR 3 vs. impact attacks and DR 6 vs. ballistic attacks]
Combat Helm Array & Transponder
Mess Harness and Field Pack (add +2 to your STR for carrying cap/total of +4 for a 14 STR for Squeak)
Ma-32 Assault Rifle with CAT sights [+1 attack rolls] (with 2 extra clips) and integrated Mini-Grenade Launcher (6 flechette rounds ONLY)
Combat Knife
Hand Grenade (one Fireflush, two "Flash-Bang"*)
four Satchel charges
Advanced First Aid Kit 
1 day Field Ration pack
_(total weight 58 lbs/light encumbrance)_

*Gunther0000014 "Gramps"*  (riflemen)
Medium Flak Armor [with your natural DR, it is DR 3 vs. impact attacks and DR 6 vs. ballistic attacks]
Combat Helm Array & Transponder
Mess Harness and Field Pack (add +2 to your STR for carrying cap/total of +4 for a 16 STR for Gramps)
Ma-32 Assault Rifle with CAT sights [+1 attack rolls] (with 2 extra clips) and integrated Mini-Grenade Launcher (9 flechette rounds ONLY)
Combat Knife
Hand Grenade (one Frag, one Concussion, Two Fireflush, two "Flash-Bang"*)
Advanced First Aid Kit 
1 day Field Ration pack
_(total weight 50 lbs/light encumbrance)_

There is three other 'Riflemen' in your team, a Bear Moreau by the name of Ursal8765987 "Gort", a Feline Moreau by the name of Cash7689763 "Cat's Eyes" and a Rat Moreau by the name of Grey3487231 "Quick" who is armed more or less like Gramps (although Quick does not have as many mini-grenades or hand grenades). 

*Flash-Bang Hand Grenades are generally not issued to combat marines for most missions. They have the following stats [DAM: 3d6 (non-lethal) plus Blindness; Type: Non-lethal/Flash; Burst Radius: 15ft; Reflex DC 15 plus second Reflex (vs. blindness) Reflex DC 12; Range (thrown): 10ft; Size: Small; Wt: 1lbs]


Also there are 4 Motion Sensor Handheld devices available (each weighing 1lb) and up to four Fission Torches (3lbs each). You have food for one day, but if it takes longer they have set up a base camp where you can retreat too, to rest and recover… 

Questions? Requests? Fire Away[/occ]


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 20, 2004)

Pleased to be toting his favorite piece of equipment, the Howler, Sten grins and says "boss, I mean, sir, how's bout one of them shotguns? Can't hurt to be over-prepared eh?"


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 20, 2004)

Lt. Talavera nods his head and says "*Of course Sten, I will make sure it is added to your bundle. You will get them planet-side*"

Add…
RomVoss "Wraith" Automatic Shotgun (with 1 extra clip)
_total weight for Sten now is 96 lbs; still light encumbrance)_

About this time the characters are arrived at the launch bay. There is a large shuttle waiting and fully fueled here; the _Nebula's Light_ a _Mercy_ class UTRPF light lander. This is not a combat model, must be to help with the cover story... 

There are two Moreau flight crew members loading up the last of your equipment onboard. They are a female Feline and a male Primate.


----------



## ferretguy (Oct 20, 2004)

Storing the satchel charges carefully away, Squeek states, "Well if'n wee kann get thesse critters in one place I thinksss I cann drop a roooff onn 'umm with theesse"


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 20, 2004)

Lt. Talavera says "*Well intell suggests these creatures can tunnel through rock and you may just have to 'drop some ceilings' down on these things, without damaging the upper buildings if possible. We trust your training in explosives though so use your judgement*"


----------



## Gramcrackered (Oct 20, 2004)

"It seems to be as though it would be extremely strange to find them all bunched up together," Jack says calmly, pushing his sunglasses further up the bridge of his malformed nose.  "Furthermore, to do so would quite likely damage the foundation of the surrounding area above - which could possibly include the Reichstag.  I don't suppose I need to go into how destroying the capital building would likely be a terrible blow to Moreau and Human relations. Or how we are supposed to draw as little attention to ourselves as possible."

"I'm not saying that I think using explosives is a bad idea...merely that a smaller bang may be prudent.  Not that it is my call, after all."

Piece said, the bat Moreau shifts about as he tries to get comfortable with his load.  Being the runt of the family had its disadvantages.  Especially when that family was supposedly genetically created without any defects.  After a moment he reaches into a pocket upon his chest and pulls out a small, golden-colored book which he begins to flip through idly.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 20, 2004)

"I never draw attention to myself, Jack. That's Squeak's job..." Alex said, a predatory grin on his face. He had finished checking his equipment, and was currently playing with the knife as they reached the shuttle. For a long moment, he eyed the other female who was loading the shuttle, but, in an almost strange motion with his head moving before his body, he turned to Talavera, "Perhaps...a handgun would be appropriate? The rifle will only do so much good within sewers..."


----------



## ferretguy (Oct 20, 2004)

Smiling the little rat moreau  pats his equipment, "Don't bee worrriin', Luitententtt sir. I won't bee droopppinnn' any moorre th'nnn I haf too"he squints "If'n the adultsss bee not gatherrredd toogetherr, mayybee therre eggss willlll beee."


----------



## Mithran (Oct 20, 2004)

"I'd like to request a basic repair kit, never know what you might need to fix."


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 21, 2004)

Lt. Talavera nods at the group and says "*Of course Alex, the UT "Hunter" 10mm Medium Pistol will be added to your bundle. Hmm Bigfood, not sure why that was not added, but I will make sure that it is included. Ok, any thing else people? We should get all your equipment set before we take up. We can review the slate-maps on the way down.*"

[occ]Alex Add...
UT "Hunter" 10mm Medium Pistol with CAT sights [+1 attack rolls] (2 extra clips)
_(total weight  46 lbs/light encumbrance)_

Bigfood, sorry I had included the weight for a base base, just forgot to add it to you equipment list[/occ]


----------



## Captain Tagon (Oct 21, 2004)

Brute reaches over and pats Jack on the head in a jocular manner. "It's okay Jack, we won't cause any more damage than absolutely needed to ensure all these bugs are dead."

The NCO then turns to face the Lt. in charge of the drop. "Sir, I think Sten had a good idea so could I request one of those shotguns as well?" As he says it, Brute is scratching his own head, proving that at least some of a Moreau's genetic traits carry over.


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 21, 2004)

"*Of course Sergeant*" and the Lt. makes a note. 

[occ]Add…
RomVoss "Wraith" Automatic Shotgun (with 1 extra clip)
_total weight for James is now is 75 lbs just under light encumbrance_ [/occ]

The Feline female moreau crewmen approaches the Lieutenant, saluting him and sharply snaps off "*Sir, we are all ready to go as soon as your people are all strapped in. I will be your pilot, Warreant Office Jillia6745392, call sign 'Casper'. Whenever you are ready...*"

It is very quick and subtle, but Alex is pretty sure that the woman's eyes run over him… a flash of interest maybe? The glance fast though, and she is quickly returning to her ship after Lt. dismisses her and orders everyone aboard. Hmm, are her hips seem to be swinging with just a little extra swing then before?


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 21, 2004)

Gramps quietly observes proceedings, with his standard sour expression adorning his face. His wiry grey hair bristles as he appears to think upon something for a moment.

"Sir, can I request a flame thrower?" he asks.


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 21, 2004)

"*Of course Gunther*"


[occ]Add...
FM-Type 10 Flame Thrower 
(total weight 62 lbs/light encumbrance)[/occ]


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 21, 2004)

Lt. Talavera looks around and says "*Is that everything men? Sergeant do you want to assign this Motion Sensors? We have four sets here, and they should give you some warning if the creatures are around. They have limited capacities underground or through walls but they should still help in the tunnels themselves.* (generally Riflemen are assigned to them first, then scouts and finally maybe you or demo)  

"*Lets get saddled up. 

"When we hit the ground, we will get you suited up in the NBC E-Suits at are at the staging area away from prying eyes. All your equipment and armor will be in large boxes mark 'Hazmat' to maintain our cover story.  

"You will be inserted here at Station 2A that will take you down the main Substation sewer system where you can remove the suit and get into your Flak armor. Once there, you will be very close to where they found the maintenance workers. From there it is up to you figure how to proceed. 

"I will be monitoring, but I am not going to question your actions from base camp unless you into a crises situation.*"

With that the Squad fills onto the Shuttle and gets strapped in (by the Primate Moreau, who calls himself 'George'). With a few moments, the pilots voices comes over the loudspeaker "*We are five-by-five and ready to launch… in five… four… three… two… one… Launch!*" 

The G's from the launch are not as bad as a combat drop - maybe only two and half (instead of usual seven or eight) - but it still pushes you back into your seats for a few moments. Quickly though the shuttle drops to zero as it moves into position for reentry into the Earth atmosphere. 

"*Reentry in 30 seconds people, we should be on the ground in 20 minutes*" the pilot says over the intercom… and quickly the shuttle starts shaking as it hits the upper stratosphere. 

20 minutes later the shuttle lands, and Lt. Talavera gets the team up and moving. Within an hour you are dressed up in bulky suits that have shaded visors in case anyone might get a glance at your faceplate will see nothing but their reflection back. The 'Hazmat' with your equipment is set up and labeled with each of your names… it is time to go. 

Stepping out of the staging area you see a number of styled office like building - they are huge! The sun is setting and the city lights are blocking out any stars that might show in the early evening sky…and it does hit you all… your on Earth! This is the first time in your whole life that you have set food here.

Shaking yourselves out of your momentary shock by Lt. Talavera's voice on your helm comms "*OK, the intersection should be about 300ft to your NE, bearing 78, see it.*" 

Within a few moments you pull up the manhole cover and drop down into the sewers of Berlin. You quickly remove your E-Suits and pull out your equipment. There are a few emergency lights here and there, so your have fairly good vision even down here. 

The smells are not as bad as you might expect… modern science is good for something maybe? But then you are on the upper levels… it might get worst. 

"*Sergeant, set your point man and team marching orders… move them out. Lock and load soldiers*"

[occ] Captain Tagon as NCO you get to decide marching order but others should suggested also. The tunnel you are presently in is 15ft wide and runs at least a mile in both directions (northeast and southwest). There are side tunnels and substations generally every 50 or 100 feet at the upper level running in different direction. The maintenance crew was found in the northeast tunnel, three substations down (about 200ft down and then another 500 ft farther down the tunnel). As you get deeper there are older sewer stations and substations throughout the system and it gets far more random… but that is a while yet.[/occ]


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 21, 2004)

[occ] As a reminder, here is the team and names...(generally Humans and in offical doc's etc people use your ranks and 'firest names' while in the teams you generally just use your 'call-sign' (the ones in "--")...

James or “Brute" (NCO; Primate)
Bigfoot or "Pedia" (Radio; Primate)
Jack or "Professor" (Medic; Bat)
Alex or "Sneak" (Scout; Feline)
Sten or "Thunder" (Heavy Weapons; Canine)
Sam or "Squeak" (Demo; Rat)
Gunther or "Gramps" (Riflemen; Canine)

Ursal or "Gort" (Riflemen; Bear) NPC
Cash or "Cat's Eyes" (Riflemen; Feline) NPC
Grey or "Quick" (Riflemen; Rat) NPC


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 21, 2004)

Alex finished getting his equipment situated as he looked around to get a good idea of any possible places for cover in the area. Cramped...ah well. Expected. He got his rifle and pulled it over his back, not sure of the use it would provide in such small area. Instead, he had the knife and handgun in a more easily accessable place. Of course...he still had his claws if all else failed...

"Never thought I'd set foot down here," he said quietly to himself more than anything. Hmm...what was that name again? Jillia? Casper...interesting. Would have to remember that one for later. Alex allowed himself a grin and turned to the others as his mind moved into 'business mode'.


----------



## Mithran (Oct 21, 2004)

Pedia put's his gear on and tests the shoulder rig (Assuming there is some sort of testing drill you are supposed to go through) while he's still testing he says "So who would have thought our first job would be shooting bug's on earth?."


----------



## Captain Tagon (Oct 21, 2004)

While checking over his equipment one last time, Brute shrugs. "Not me Pedia, but this is our first shot to prove our worth. That means I don't want anyone to let the team down, understood?" He slowly makes eye contact with all the members of the team.

"Now, my idea is to have Sneak take point. Cat's Eyes and I will follow ten feet behind. Ten feet behind us I want Quick, with Pedia, Professor, and Squeak five feet behind him and Gort another five feet back. Finally I'd like Thunder and Gramps bringing up the rear, five feet behind them with Sneak, Cat's Eyes, Quick, and Gramps getting the Motion Sensors."

He allows a moment for the squad to think over his battle plan. "If anyone has changed in mind, let me know now."


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 21, 2004)

Once on the surface he takes a deep breath, absorbing a smell he had only dreamed of.

-----------

"Sounds good with me," Thunder chuckles patting the Howler he cradles, "Gramps and I go way back."


----------



## ferretguy (Oct 21, 2004)

Getting his gear comfortably rigged, Squeek loads up the flechet rounds into his mini g.l.. Sniffing around a bit in the sewer tunnels he giggles, Howw about tthaatt I'mm a sewerrr ratt now! Annnddd hunntting Buggs....wouldn'ttt mmyy annnssesstterrs bee proud??


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 21, 2004)

*OOC:*


Generally in the upper tunnels and substation, you can use your rifles and machineguns without problems. As you move into the lower levels, in the tight areas, there are problems with swing them around, etc. so you will get a -2 to attack rolls. Shotguns, Flamers work without problems and of course pistols also gain no minuses ... This will only be in the tunnels. There are open areas that you also pass through where there are no minus[/occ]

The team moves down the tunnel and deeper under the Reichstag. After finding the substation where the maintenance personal were discovered, you work your way down a access stairwell and into older sewer systems. The smell is very strong down here (especially for the Canine Moreau among the group) and some of the tunnels that you come upon are not on "Brutes" Data-Slate maps. 

There is little light down here, almost none really, and shoulder lamps are engaged to provide you thin strips of comfort. You find some evidences of the 'bugs' that you have hunting here and there… tunnels crewed into the walls, drop or discard equipment with blood on them, and occasional a blip on the motion scanners but no clear location or direction.  

After about hour of this wandering, as 'Sneak' is moving across an cross-junction, 'Gramps' motion detector starts picking up multiple signals from behind his location… he and 'Thunder' at the rear are also near a side tunnel junction and the signals seem to be coming from two of the tunnels, coming this way fast… the reading is not clear at how many but it seem a lot. 

Actions?


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 22, 2004)

Gramps snorts and hacks as the smells get stronger.

"A pituresque tour of what we're missing out on by living off-planet," Gramps growls, highly agitated by the stench.

Time passes and Gramps' mood only gets worse as they get deeper, but his attention is suddenly diverted to the motion sensor once it detects something.

"Multiple contacts, coming in from the rear, fast!" he barks into his com as he swings round and brings his Ma-32 to ready position.

[ooc: Readying action - autofire on the tunnel entrance that bugs appear from first.]


----------



## Captain Tagon (Oct 22, 2004)

Brute immediately stops and raises his right hand up signalling the whole squad to as well after hearing the report from Gramps. "Everyone, fall back to Gramps and Thunder and get ready for things to get ugly. Sneak, Cat's Eyes and I will guard out backs as we move."

With that he walks back towards the rest of the squad, keeping an eye behind him.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 22, 2004)

Sneak nodded and started backing towards the rest of the group, facing 'forward' but keeping an eye and ear out for the others. His eyes darted to his own motion sensor every few seconds, and he drew the handgun and held it ready, "Are these things likely to be smart enough to flank us?"

It was worrying if they were...but somehow, it wouldn't surprise him.


----------



## Captain Tagon (Oct 22, 2004)

"I don't know, but if they are, this could be bad. Looks like too good of a place for an ambush."


----------



## Mithran (Oct 23, 2004)

Pedia does as ordered preparing to fire on semi-auto at anything bug 
(I assume he's near the back)


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 24, 2004)

Only really Thunder and Gramps can fire back into the tunnels, as they are fairly tight down here… but…
Initiative, surprise round (only Thunder and Gramps)
10 - 'Gramps' 
7 - 'Thunder' 

Watching back the way they had come, Gramps is first to see a group of small, furry looking shapes coming out of one of the tunnels. They are maybe a meter tall, running fast on two powerful legs. The body looks like it is all mouth full of a double row of razor sharp shark like teeth… Gramps takes this all in, in a fraction of a second that he gets one in his lamp light, and just as he opens out into the mass of them on full auto…
They are about 30ft away, Attack roll 10 +4 +1 (CAT) -2 (confide space) =13 vs. DC 10, a hit; in the ten-by-ten or twenty-by-five area, there are seven of the little things. Reflex saves vs. 15 are… 1st = 21, 2nd =10, 3rd =20, 4th =8, 5th =14, 6th =10, 7th =12. Two of them make it, avoiding the deadly flechette, but 5 are not so lucky. They take 8, 15, 17, 14, 6 points of damage
…three of the creatures explode in a spay of blood and guts, while two are knocked over but seem to stand almost instantly and shake themselves off. The last two leap at Gramps, as…

From the other tunnel where Thunder is watching another group of the little savages comes out teeth flashing in the lamp-light…
These are also about 30ft away, Attack roll 12 +2 +2 (CAT and Tracer round) -2 (confined space) =14 vs. DC 10, a hit. With the howlers area, there appeared five of the creatures; so their Reflex save vs. 15 are… 1st =22, 2nd =23, 3rd =8, 4th =16, 5th =12. Three avoid the spray, with only two hit. Damage is 15 and 11
…catching only two of the little beasts in his hail of flechette, they both exploded in a red mist. The other three leap at Thunder…

Round 1…Pedia, Squeek and Gort can fire over their friends if they want but it is rather hard.
21 - Nestlings
16 - Gort 
15 - Pedia
14 - Squeek   
10 - 'Gramps' 
7 - 'Thunder' 

The nestling that survived the hail of fire in the tunnel leaps at Gramps and Thunder, mouths wide and ready to bite! The two that were hit by fire move up but don't attack…
Attack roll against Gramps, 1st 7 +2 for charging =9 miss, 2nd 17 +2 =19, hit and 3rd 19 +2 =21, a hit. Two hits, Damage is 6, and 7 points of damage vs. DR 3 vs. Impact, Gramps takes 7 points of damage…
…two of the creatures hit him, one on his leg the other his right arm (note that you can't hit them with fire now, melee only). The one that missed him lands behind him near Gort and Pedia!
From the other tunnel the three that avoid fire leap at Thunder…
Attack rolls 1st attack 24 +2 (charging), hit, chance for critical follow-up 10 +2 =12, nope; 2nd total 21 +2 =23, a hit; 3rd total 7 +2 =9 miss. Damage from the two is 5 and 5 points of damage vs. DR 3 vs. Impact, Thunder takes 4 points of damage
…two of them hit, both latching onto his right leg! The other one flies past landing near Squeek!

Gort's claw lash out from his hand as he ignores the creature that landed near him, yelling to Pedia "*Kill that t'ing!*"; as he attacks one of the creatures on Gramps…
Attack roll total 17, a hit. Damage is 1d6+4 =5 points of damage.
…knocking the creature off Gramps arm and onto the ground. It is still alive though and quick scrabbles to it's feet. 

I will update this later today, I want to know the actions of Gramps, Thunder, Pedia and Squeek (are you shooting the creatures, which ones?, attacking with knives, etc) but I will update if no reply just to keep the game moving… meanwhile…

As the battle continues at the rear, Sneak's motion detector goes off… something is coming down one of those tunnels he was just at… fast!


----------



## ferretguy (Oct 25, 2004)

Thinking to himself the good position he had landed himself, being in the middle, Squeek was quite surprized to find himself almost face to face with one of the furry/teeth filled aliens....
Combat instincts take over and he squeezes off a couple of rounds right into the creatures face, knowing that any miss shouldn't hurt any of his companions...(hand to hand with furry things with fangs don't seem like fun!)


----------



## Mithran (Oct 25, 2004)

Pedia unloads a burst of fire into the nestling gort told him to kill. ooc: using burst fire feat


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 25, 2004)

Gunther gives off some kind of gutteral growl as the creatures try to latch onto him. He pulls his combat knife free of its sheath and starts slashing at the most injured one.

"Grr! I should have used the flamer!" he complains pointlessly.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 25, 2004)

Sneak was getting ready to send some shots over the others when the motion detector went off. Great. Question answered.

"Apparently they are intelligent enough to flank us! Going to need some fire this direction!" he called out, stepping back some and getting his pistol ready. Where were the heavy weapons when you needed them? Ah...right, the other side.


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 25, 2004)

Dropping his hold on the Howler and letting it swing down onto it's support strap, Thunder pulls his Enforcer from the holster, aims at the creature on his leg and with a growl attempts to plug the thing.


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 25, 2004)

_OK something I wanted to bring up before now BUT forgot… Action Points and how to spend them… If you are using APs to stabilize or activate class features, just declare it in your post. If you think you might want to spend an action point on a roll, declare it as part of your post. If it might make a difference to the roll, I'll spend the point for you and add the action die to the total. If it won't matter, I won't roll it for you. I realize that this does give you an advantage, but this is supposed to be a bit cinematic, right? The reason I bring this up is because in one roll below it makes a BIG different and so I when ahead and spent a Action point for one character, and a bit for another one… (see Pedia's and Thunder's attack action )_


Updating Round 1
21 - Nestlings <already have gone>
16 - 'Gort' <already gone>
15 - 'Pedia'
14 - 'Squeek'
10 - 'Gramps'
7 - 'Thunder'

Squeek points down at the creature next to him, and tries to put a round into it (assuming your are not spraying the hallway with autofire )…
Attack roll 19 +4 +1 (CAT sights) -2 (confined space) =22 a hit. Damage is 11 points
…and hits is squarely where the things head is probably at and splitting it in half… the creatures is thrown back against the sewer wall and twitches a bit before it dies.

Pedia unloads a short burst of fire into the creature near him…
Attack roll 13 +4 +1 (CAT sight) -2 (confined space) -4 (burst fire) = 12 (this would be a miss AND as Gort and Gramps are really close, spray shots could be bad, so I am going to spend an action point for Pieda if that is ok, so that he has a chance to hit) Action Point 1d6 =5 +12 =17 a hit. Damage is 4d10 = 23 total points of damage. Pedia has spent one Action point
…and transform the creature into a fine red mist. But some of his rounds ricochets off the sewer walls and Gort yells "*Hey, watch where yous point that brain man!*" 

Gramps pulls out his combat knife and tries to stab the creature on his leg… 
Attack roll 19 +3 +1 (masterwork) +2 (creature holding on to him easier to hit) =25, chance to critical; follow-up roll 12 +6 =18, critical! Damage is 2d6 +2 = 8+2 =10
…and stabs deep into the creature. It lets out a pitiful squeak and falls off leg. Still alive it lays on the ground screaming and kicking around in circles..

Thunder quickly draws his Enforcer gyrojet rocket pistol and blast into on the creatures gnawing at his leg…
Attack roll 7 +2 +1 (CAT) =10, missing by a bit (as the creature charged this round), so it is 50/50 with the Action point, so I am going to spend it. Action dice 1d6 =4, total 14 a hit! Damage is 2d10 =13
…and the round blows a hole through it! The creature drops off his leg, limp and bloody!

Round 2 (including rest of the party)
24 - Nestlings Group #2 (at the front)
22 - 'Brute'
21 - Nestlings Group #1 (at the back)
20 - 'Quick' (looking forward now)
17 - 'Sneek'
16 - 'Gort' 
15 - ' Pedia'
14 - 'Squeek'
10 - 'Gramps' 
10 - 'Professor' (somewhat in the middle can point either way, but -4 to fire past your comrades with rifle)
7 - 'Thunder'
6 - Cat's Eye (looking forward)

At the front of the group, a number of creatures rush around the corner, ready to attack. Brute and Sneak are not sure how many there are but it looks like a few (they can't attack this round and are about 30ft away from the party. I will resolve your attacks on your rounds, but I wanted to make sure what you were doing - Autofire? Burst? etc. As those in the front and the back are basically in separate combats I am going to the Nestlings in back first, and will update when I hear the actions for everyone)

At the back, as the fight is still close, more Nestlings rush the party from the sewers! There are more of them!!! Two leap at Gramps and another three leap at Thunder. Four more running along the ground, run through the legs of those in the front to attack at those in the back (two of these were wounded by Gramp's attack in surprise round), two going for Gort, one at Sneak and one at Pedia! There is also one still attached to Thunder's leg, crewing and biting chunks out of his leg…
The two leaping ones at Gramps, Attack roll 14 +2 (charge) hit, 2nd = 9 a miss. Damage is 9 points of damage! vs. DR 3 = 6 points. Gramps has taken *13* points of damage
One of the creatures' bites deeply into Gramp's shoulder, causing him to grunt in pain, while the other one sails over his other shoulder and lands near Pieda!
The creature biting into Thunder's leg, attack roll 22 a hit; damage is 6 points of damage. The other 3 charging at him, 1st attack roll 23 +2 (charging) =25 a hit; 2nd attack 16 +2 =18 a hit; 3rd attacker 8 +2 =10 a miss. Damage from the three hits is 6, 7, and 7 points of damage! vs. DR 3 = 3 +4 +4 =10 total more damage. Thunder now has taken a total of *14* points of damage.
…one creature lands on his left arm, the other on his chest (near the arm holding the howler), but one misses and flies past him to land near Sneek!
The creatures rush past Gramps and Thunder, Gramps lashes out with his knife at one of them…
AoO for Gramp's as he has a melee weapon, Attack roll 4 +3 +1 =8 a miss
…but misses the quick little beast.
They attack those in the second line with a certain gusto… 
the Two attacking Gort, 1st attack roll total natural 20! follow-up 15 a crit! 2nd attack roll 11, a miss. Damage is 10 points of damage vs. DR4 = 6 points of damage for Gort. Attack against Sneek total is 9 a miss. Attack against Pedia is 11 a miss!
…and while Gort is almost hamstring by one of the creatures that bites deeply into his leg the remaining creatures fail to get through the UTRPF armor!

Actions for the rest of the party? If it is ok I will just do your actions if I don't hear anything right away. Remember from now on I will NOT spend an Action point for you unless you put it in your post. IF you don't want to spend the point this round for the two that I did, go ahead and let me know and I will update…


----------



## Mithran (Oct 26, 2004)

Pedia drops the rifle letting it hang from the shoulder strap draw's his combat knife and swings at the nestling near him in one smooth motion.

Thinking to self: I *must* remember to bring a pistol next time I happen to be in  a bloody sewer!.


----------



## Gramcrackered (Oct 26, 2004)

Professor swings his gun first one direction...then another...then another...then another...

"Why in the world is our standard issue gun for this mission something completely useless in such an area?" he mutters rhetorically to himself, slowly moving his gun sights about as he tries to get a bead on one of the many creatures.  "Can anyone answer that?  Anyone?  No?  Thought not."

OOC: Like I said - he's just muttering.  Not likely anybody else heard him.
Anyway.  Things have gotten really confusing, really quick.  I _think_ that if I move alongside Squeek and Brute I can get a clear shot without recieving an AoO...but if not, I'll settle for just blindly shooting at one of the many targets.


----------



## ferretguy (Oct 26, 2004)

Looking around at the chaos surrounding him Squeek thinks to himself.._Damn...too bad I can't drop a satchel charge into these things...would take out the rest of us..._

OOC: hey Karl, what are those Fireflush grenades we carry? If I can get a clear throw to a group of those critters coming may use that to at least slow them down..otherwise will try to get a clear shot with flettchet grenade at largest grouping of beasties...will definitly use AP if needed to succeed.


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 26, 2004)

Thunder grimaces at the menacing things gnawing slowly through his body armor.  "Damned two-legged..." dropping the Enforcer back into the holster, "freakish..." he pulls the shotgun forward, "good fer nothin'" leveling the barrel at a clump of the buggers near him, "furry little..." and unloads with a the heavy thump-thump of shotgun autofire, drowning out the end to his sentence.









*OOC:*


*wonders why autofire has a set DC*  Will use AP if needed, can I use it to up the save DC on autofire ;-)


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 26, 2004)

"Hopefully I'm not the only one looking this direction!" Sneak growled through his teeth, aiming the handgun towards the direction the second group was coming from and hoping he can actually hit something.

((Sneak will use Autofire if he can...))


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 27, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> *wonders why autofire has a set DC*  Will use AP if needed, can I use it to up the save DC on autofire ;-)




[occ] Not sure what you mean... for the Advanced Firearms Feat, using Autofire? I was using the base rules from D20Modern pg. 148 under Autofire. You need to hit a base DC 10 (-4 to your roll if you do not have the Advanced Fire arm feat) and everyone in the area of effect (10x10 or 20x5 if you have the Advanced Fire Arm Feat) gets a Reflex save DC 15 or they take the weapons damage? Also note that Autofire uses 10 rounds, while Burst Fire uses 5 rounds. [/occ]

Round 2 (continues)
24 - Nestlings Group #2 <already acted; at the front>
22 - 'Brute'
21 - Nestlings Group #1 <already acted; at the front>
20 - 'Quick' (looking forward now)
17 - 'Sneak'
16 - 'Gort'
15 - ' Pedia'
14 - 'Squeek'
10 - 'Gramps'
10 - 'Professor' (somewhat in the middle can point either way, but -4 to fire past your comrades with rifle)
7 - 'Thunder'
6 - Cat's Eye (looking forward)

Brute growls and fires into the tunnel where the new threat has appeared.. 
Attack roll for Brute, 14 +4 + 1 (CAT) -2 (confined space) = 17 vs. DC 10. Nestling in the area of attack, 4. Reflex saves for them 1st  =20, 2nd =14, 3rd =22, 4th =10. Hitting two, damage roll for first is 11, and second is 20 points!
…and while he only is able to hit two of the small fast moving creatures, they both are blown off their feet to fall into twitching mess of blood and guts…

Quick goes down to one knee and fires two quick semi-automatic shots at the mass of creatures charging the group from the front…
Attack roll total 22, and natural 20! follow up is 12, not a crit. Damage is 18 and 14 points of damage
…striking two with some expertise and blowing both of them almost in two!

Sneak opens up with a full-auto into the charging creatures at the front…
Attack roll 8 +4 +1 (CAT) -2 = 11 a hit. There are 8 Nestlings within his area of attack; Reflex save are - 1st =16, 2nd =7, 3rd =14, 4th = 17, 5th =9, 6th =25, 7th =8. 8th =17. Four of the creature are hit by rounds, Damage taken is 6, 12, 17, and 9.
…and hits four additional creatures. Two explode into a fine red mist, but two others are only knocked off their feet for a second, they regain their footing quickly.

At the rear of the Squad, Gort lashes out at one of the creatures on him with a clawed hand…  
Attack roll total is 17, hit. Damage is 9 points of damage
…knocking the creature back onto the ground. It quickly gets to its feet though, and while bloody it is still alive!

Pedia lashes out at one of the creatures on the ground with his combat knife…
Attack roll 10 +1 +1 (masterwork) =12 a miss
…but the creature is to fast and avoids his knife thrust.

Squeek pulls a fireflush grenade and throws it into the tunnel where more of the little creatures seem to be coming even now…
Attack roll to throw, 10 +4 =14, vs. a DC 10 (assuming you are throwing in front of Gramps and Thunder to keep them out of the affected area; hitting the square past 10ft is a DC 10, normal range increment rules past that. I personally thing a 5ft square should have a DC 5… its not that hard to hit AND you always have a little Deviation). Corner where grenade lands (assume 3 and 4 are closes to the Squad) rolling a 1.
…exploding almost perfectly where he wanted it to land. There is loud bang and flash of light that dazzles everyone momentarily (only because your eyes have adjusted to the dark). There are squeals of pain and anger from the creatures there and most seem to fall over onto their sides and crawling around in circles for a second! Even some of the creatures on and around the rear group scream and seem a bit stunned by the assault.

Gramps lashes out with his combat knife at the creature around his feet attacking Squeek…
Attack roll 9 +2 +1 (masterwork) +4 (confused by the flash and flank) =16 a hit. Damage is 7 points of damage
…stabbing it deeply but it still seems to be alive. Bleeding but alive.

Professor looks back then forward and sees his best shots are forward (as it is not as crowded there) and fires a single round at the creatures milling about the tunnel…
Attack roll 14 +3 +1 (CAT) -2 (confined) +2 (confused) = 18 a hit. Damage is 15 points
…blowing the creature into two messy pieces!

Thunder drops his pistol and quickly bring his combat shotgun up to bare, fires point blank into the creature on the ground near him…
Attack roll 11 +2 +1 (flettchee) +2 (confused) =16, a hit. Damage is 9 points
…knocking the creature over where it lays twitching its legs and trying to stand.

Cat's Eyes fires full auto into the creatures at the front, adding his steel to the storm at the front tunnel…
Attack roll 23 a hit. The creatures remaining at the front of the ground, his attack strikes in the area of the remaining 8 creatures (2 are wounded). Reflex save (two wounded first) 1st =11, 2nd =23, 3rd =8, 4th =22, 5th =19, 6th =9, 7th =12, 8th =14. Hitting five creatures! Damage is 3 (wounded), 20, 10, 21, and 18.
…hitting five of the little devils, and spraying their blood and guts throughout the hallway, killing all five.

*Round 3*
24 - Nestlings Group #2 
22 - 'Brute'
21 - Nestlings Group #1 
20 - 'Quick' 
17 - 'Sneak'
16 - 'Gort'
15 - ' Pedia'
14 - 'Squeek'
10 - 'Gramps'
10 - 'Professor'
7 - 'Thunder'
6 - 'Cat's Eye' 

The hail of fire and light burst seem to much for the creatures, as almost as fast as they appeared they turn and flee back the way that they had come at full speed…

The three creatures in the front act before Brute and duck down the tunnel, in the back they flee before the rest can react, although Gramps gets to cut the one he attacked before as it flees by him (AoO)…

Attack roll 9 +2 +1 = 12 a miss

…and while Gramps tries to slash one of the wounded creatures as it turns and runs, his blade misses the darting creature. It is just to fast.

Smoke and the echo of a hundred or so rounds fired in a such a small confide space, mix with the blood and guts of the creatures laying around and among the Squad. A few of the creatures don't get away as they are crawling very slow and trailing blood and guts. They are easily killed with minimum effort.

Actions? Note that I will have to work out the number of rounds you each fired as I did not keep track of that. Autofire uses 10 rounds, Burst fire uses 5 rounds, etc.  so nice and confusing yes? that is what I was going for…


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 27, 2004)

Sneak let out a long exhale, then turned to the others, "Everyone alright?"

It looked that way, but it was safe to make sure. He checked the gun and kept it out as he looked across the tunnel and at the blood everywhere. That was wonderful. 

((OOC: Only used autofire once, so that's just 10 rounds for Sneak. ))


----------



## Captain Tagon (Oct 27, 2004)

Brute glances over at Sneak and lets a small smile touch his primate like lips. "I'm fine, but where did all those things come from? Isn't there a way we could see them coming from further away?"

He then scans around the immediate area, making sure to never aim his rifle at any of his squad mates.


OOC: Brute fired one time on Autofire, so 10 rounds off.


----------



## Mithran (Oct 27, 2004)

"I'm fine" Pedia frowns a bit then say's very quietly almost to himself "What comes of not being good for much in combat I suppose..." then he say's "Brute shall I report to the Lt.?"


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 27, 2004)

[occ] just as an FYI Gramps, Thunder and Gort all took damage from the battle and are bleeding. 

With a bit of work, Pedia can raise the Lt. but the signal is poor, depending on what you wish to report [/occ]


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 27, 2004)

Picking up his array of weapons and properly reholstering them, Thunder grumbles something, flicking off pieces of the furry nestlings.  The acrid smell of blood and gunpowder driving its way through his skull.  He looks to his team members, scraped and battered.









*OOC:*


I meant that Reflex DC 15 save to avoid all the damage from Autofire, it's a set number which I think becomes absolutely irrelevent once you get higher up.


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 27, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> I meant that Reflex DC 15 save to avoid all the damage from Autofire, it's a set number which I think becomes absolutely irrelevent once you get higher up.




[occ] Ah now I understand... yea I don't like that much either. I was thinking about House Ruling it; something like every 5 points you make the DC 10 roll the Reflex save would go up +1. Maybe if you get a critical +3 or 4 more. But as it is simple and easy, so I am not sure .[/occ]


----------



## ferretguy (Oct 27, 2004)

Kicking at couple of the furry bodies, Squeek states Dammmnnn, wishhh that commmannnderrs wood a givinnn uss morrre grrenades. Ohh Well, annimmalllss can'tt bee chosserrs I guesss...


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 27, 2004)

Gramps sheaths his combat knife, and grumbles something in response to Thunder's grumbling, something which only the two of them seem to understand.



			
				ferretguy said:
			
		

> Dammmnnn, wishhh that commmannnderrs wood a givinnn uss morrre grrenades. Ohh Well, annimmalllss can'tt bee chosserrs I guesss...




"Hehe, how very true," Gramps responds sourly, and winces while inspecting an injury.


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 28, 2004)

Out around 70 to 100ft Gramps and Sneak still get a few blimps on their motion sensors but nothing seems to be coming this way. Most of the movement seems to be coming from the way you were going (it is not much, just a few blinks now and again)


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 28, 2004)

Sneak gave the motion sensor a look then turned to the others again, "Looks to me like they're keeping their distance...probably watching us, though. Seemed at least somewhat intelligent."


----------



## Mithran (Oct 28, 2004)

*Pedia (radio)*

Pedia say's into the radio "We just had our first brush with the nestling's sir, Gramp... Gunther, Sten and Ursal have been wounded" Pedia look's at the three that are wounded for a second "Doesn't appear to bad though. We still see a few blips on the motion detectors but they are keeping their distance"


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 28, 2004)

Over the radio Pedia gets "*zzzz...cccchhh... copy, if Brute thinks you can go on, proceed with your search.... zzzz... cccchhhh.... we need to clean them out of there as soon as possible... chhh...zzzzzz... we are already getting flak from the civilan gov...*"


----------



## Mithran (Oct 28, 2004)

*Pedia (radio)*

Pedia say's to Brute "He say's the civilian government is already giving them flak so if you think we can go on we need to get these bug's dead as quick as we can" Pedia wait's for Brute's response then relay's it to the Lt.


----------



## Captain Tagon (Oct 28, 2004)

*Brute*

Brute sighs and habitually scratches his head while thinking. He looks back at the wounded troops. "Do any of you feel like you can't continue?"


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 28, 2004)

Gort shakes his head "*na I'm fine if Sarg, but if the Professor here wants to give me a shot or something...*"


----------



## Gramcrackered (Oct 29, 2004)

Professor has already slung off his backpack and begun to pull out his medical kit.  "Naturally," he replies casually as he opens up the case.  "Just give me a moment...no doubt letting you lot bleed all over the place won't help our chances any."

OOC: I can heal an amazing 1d4 hit points for each person wounded.  Only way I can fail is if you count 1s as automatic botches for skill checks.  Which I sorta hope you do, actually.


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 29, 2004)

Less then a minute later, Professor patches up Gort, Thunder and Gramps as best he can...
(the advanced medkit adds +2 to this roll) Rolls 8 +16 =24, 2 +16= 18, and 13+16 =29, all success (NOTE then I thought that it would be a good idea that with a Advanced Medkit, you should be able to add and additional 1 hit point for every 5 point over 20 that you roll so...) Gort gets back 3, Thunder 4, and Gramps 2+1 =3 points. So Gort is still down 3, Thunder is down 10 (out of 26) while Gramps is down 10 (out of 22)

Gort nods and grumbles a thanks.  

Quick is looking around and mutters "*I don't like it down here at all boss man…*"


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 29, 2004)

Sneak looked back to Quick and couldn't help but not, "I don't like it either...but we've got to do this, right? Right," he flashed a sudden grin, "And besides, sooner we get this over with...sooner I get back and can find that Warrant Officer again..."


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 29, 2004)

Quick nods and licks his lips. He looks more nervous then scared

Cat's Eyes speaks up "*Well then lets get this over with...*"


----------



## ferretguy (Oct 30, 2004)

Ayye...wee bessstt gett a mmoovvve onn, tttheessee thinnnggs knoww werre herre Squeek states adding one last kick at the furry alien by his feet.


----------



## Mithran (Oct 30, 2004)

*Pedia (Radio)*

"Yes I agree we probably need to get moving, But I can't really tell the Lt. that we are good to go without Brutes ok now can I?." Pedia then say's "For the record sir I am unhurt and ready to move"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 30, 2004)

"I can keep going," Gramps notes, content with Professor's handiwork.

He slings his assault rifle over his back and takes out the flame thrower.


----------



## Captain Tagon (Oct 30, 2004)

Brute looks over at Pedia. "Alright, let the Lt. know we're pretty much okay and we're moving out."

He then turns to adress the whole squad. "Same marching orders as before. Hopefully we can see them coming earlier this time though."


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 30, 2004)

Thunder nods, the bandaging having taken a bit of the sting out of his wounds, he leaves his Howler slung and cradles the automatic shotgun with an angry reverence.  He grumbles something that Gramps can really only understand, perhaps about the stench, or the foulness of just being pressed on in these depths.  "Let's get a move on, I want to see the earthly sky again before I leave in a box."


----------



## Mithran (Oct 30, 2004)

*Pedia (radio)*

Pedia nods then say's into the radio "Alright look's like we are good to go sir, we are moving out now" Pedia will then move into his place in the marching order.


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 30, 2004)

"*sssskkkkk...shhk...OK good luck...skkk...*" 

The team again moves out. Moving down the tunnel, the blips on your motion sensors drop off to nothing. After about 30 minutes, Sneak comes upon a side door from the tunnel. It is rusted and broken off and he sees evidence of recent claw marks. Inside is a stairwell leading both upward and deeper into the earth, with fresh droppings and bones from recent Nestling feeding. 

Sneak's motion sensor gets a number of blip readings down about 70 or 80ft down. It appears they are more of the little creatures down there.

Moving down, the team comes to the bottom and the stairwell opens into large underground subway station platform. An old rushed out subway car can be seen via lamplight about 80ft away straight south, with a collapsed tunnel in front of it. Rubble and litter is everywhere in here. There are a couple of doors about 40 ft to the southwest. and past them a tunnel that looks like it might lead to another entrance just at the end of your vision. This subway station is not on Brute's Data-Slate map board. 

Sneak's motion sensor gets some blimps out around 100ft just past where the Subway car is, and some around the other entrance…


----------



## Gramcrackered (Oct 31, 2004)

Professor uneasily looked around from the relative safety of the middle of the group.  He didn't have a damn clue what was going on, but every *beep!* that the motion sensors sent out made him want to scream like a little girl.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 31, 2004)

Sneak stopped near the entrance to the area with the subway car. For a while, he just watched it, but then turned to the others, "There's a group of them on the other side of that car. Some more scattered around the area, too. Orders?"


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 1, 2004)

Thunder grins at the presence of more open space and swings the shotgun back over his shoulder into it's proper resting place, pulling the Howler back up into his hands.  "Now'n this weight feels right."









*OOC:*


he's readied to lay-down autofire against anything that moves if he feels the need.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Nov 1, 2004)

Gramps keeps a firm grip on his flamer.

"If they're in the subway, how far could they have spread?" Gramps asks noone in particular.


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 2, 2004)

*March 13th, 2142, 1923 (local time), deep under the Reichstag*

As the Squad is debating how best to move into the old abounded subway station… 

…suddenly gunfire and screams can be heard from one of the tunnels, some ways off (the one straight ahead is collapsed, this is the tunnel around the corner that you cannot see at present. There is no motion detected that way, so it most be more then a 100ft away)

Actions?


----------



## Captain Tagon (Nov 2, 2004)

*Brute*

Brute's head jerked around towards the sounds. "All right team, let's move out, but keep it ordered, and watch for more hostiles."


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 2, 2004)

*March 13th, 2142, 1923 (local time), deep under the Reichstag*

The team quickly files out into the sub-station. Sneak looks around and down into the tunnel where the gunfire and screams are coming from... and a bullets cracks against the wall not far from his head! Recovering he saw muzzle flashes two or three hundred feet down the tunnel. 

Gramps gets a whiff of something bad, when suddenly multiple blips appear on the teams Motion Sensors... as something screams and Nestlings appear from around the Subway car; some are racing along the ground, some jumping from the roof of the car, some jumping up from the subway tracks themselves... some from the doors behind where Gramps and Thunder are bringing up the rear...

*Surprise Round…* no one is surprised, so only partial actions
25 - Nestlings
18 - 'Pedia' 
17 - 'Squeek'
15 - 'Brute'
14 - 'Sneak', and 'Cat's Eyes'
13 - 'Quick'
9 - 'Thunder'
8 - 'Professor' 
6 - 'Gort'
5 - 'Gramps'

The Nestlings jump and leap and rush at the Squad…
Only a few can make it this round and attack, part of their special ability… 
…at the rear of the Squad, none make it this round, but  there 8-12
…at the side of the Squad, 2 leaping from the roof of the subway car, 1 at Pedia, 1 at Squeek, 2 at Cat's Eyes (there are at lease 2-4 additional ones coming from the roof and 10-15 coming from the side of the subway car)…
…one jumps up from the subway tunnel, attacking Sneak (there are 4-8 additional creatures coming up the tunnel)
Attack rolls, at Pedia, total 23 a hit. Damage is 5 points (vs. 3DR) and takes 2-points of damage.
Attack roll at Squeek total 9 a miss.
Attacks against Cat's Eyes total 19 and 8, one hit. Damage is 6 points (vs. 3DR) takes 3-points of damage.
Attack against Sneak total 13 a miss

Actions? Pedia, Squeek, Cat's Eyes and Sneak each have Nestlings near enough to them to draw AoO if they use their firearms


----------



## Mithran (Nov 2, 2004)

*Pedia (radio)*

Pedia grimaces at the sudden pain then he will take a 5-foot adjust back if he can and fire his rifle at the nestling that attacked him. If that's not possible he draws his combat knife.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 2, 2004)

Sneak managed to keep his cool. Moving out of the way of the creature, he drew his knife and attacked it. Over his shoulder to the others, he called back, "More coming this way!"


----------



## Gramcrackered (Nov 2, 2004)

Professor spins about and fires wildly at the ones approaching from the rear, grimacing as he tries to keep his aim steady.  It was times like this that he really wished he'd been born something else.


----------



## Captain Tagon (Nov 3, 2004)

*Brute*

Brute lifts his rifle to shoulder height and triggers a burst of autofire at the nearest group of nestlings.


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 3, 2004)

Thunder swings his Howler to bear unleashing a blast of autofire at the closest group of nestlings.


----------



## ferretguy (Nov 3, 2004)

_"Crap" _ Squeek thinks to himself as he draws his knife to defend himself from the furry beasty...

OOC: of course attack the nestling....but question...can satchel charges be triggered and thrown? or do they have to be set up?


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 3, 2004)

*March 13th, 2142, 1923 (local time), deep under the Reichstag*



			
				 ferretguy said:
			
		

> OOC: of course attack the nestling....but question...can satchel charges be triggered and thrown? or do they have to be set up?




[OCC] Yes that is a totally valid option… you would draw an AoO for throwing it, and it would take a full round action to set (but you would not draw an AoO against that [/OCC]

*Updated Surprise Round*

One of the Nestlings is on Pedia's arm so he can't shot it and has to draw out his combat knife and slash at the thing… stepping back into the group to get some cover from some of the other creatures attacking…
Attack roll 13 +2 =15 a hit. Damage is 5 points of damage
…slashing the creature it falls off him and hits the ground hard. It is back on its' feet almost instantly; hissing at the Moreau with hunger and hate.

Squeek draws out his combat knife and  slashes at the creature…
16 +2 =18 a hit. Damage is 6 points of damage
…knocking it back onto the ground. It squeals and kicks before regaining its feet… it is shaky but angry and hungry.  

Brute fires a burst of fire coming from the roof of the old subway car…
Attack roll 6 +5 =11, a hit the area. There are 4 creatures within the area; Reflex saves are 25, 13, 12, 14. Three hits, damage 9 pts, 20 pts, and 5 pts
…hitting three of the creatures. One explodes into multiple pieces, one is heavily wounded and falls to the ground screaming, and the final one catches a glancing blow and keeps coming.

Sneak calming draws his combat knife and stabs at the creature…
Attack roll 10 +5= 15 a hit. Damage is 9 points of damage
…catching it in its midsection. It falls back shrieking and lands somewhere in the tunnel below.

Cat's Eyes also draws his knife and stabs at the creature on him…
Attack roll total 9 a miss
…but the creature dodges at the last second and he misses. He growls in anger.

Quick squeaks in fear and anger and fires full auto into the creatures coming at the group in the tunnel below him and Sneak…
Attack roll total 11, a hit. There are 8 creatures in the area of his attack (and 3 outside of it), Reflex saves 18, 18, 11, 21, 12, 17, 16, 17. Only two are hit! Damage is 12 and 9 points
…catching two of the creatures. They both go down, although one starts standing back up.

Thunder unleashes the howler into the group at the rear…
Attack roll 7 +4 =11 a hit. He catches 9 of the creatures within his area; Reflex saves 7, 10, 24, 21, 11, 13, 20, 25, and 11. five are hit, Damage is 12, 6, 13, 11, 14
…catching five of the creatures within the hail of flechette fire; four die, blown to pieces, while one is heavily wounded.

Professor fires a burst at the rear, as more creatures spill out of the back door…
Attack roll 2 +4 -4 (no advanced firearm feat) =2 a misses
…but he fires to quickly and his rounds blow the door off its hinges but to high to hit any of the creatures.

Gort fires his shotgun up into the creatures jumping from the subway car roof…
Attack roll total 16, a hit. Damage roll is 7 points of damage
…hitting one and blowing it back onto the ground. It quickly regains its feet but it is bleeding from a terrible wound.

Gramps ignites his flamer and burns into the room where the other creatures are coming from, ignoring the few that got by the others to get the larger group coming through the door now…
No attack roll, hit an area and line up to it. Damage is 13 points of damage. Reflex save for half damage (there are 8 creatures in the room hit… 13, 23, 16, 22, 16, 23, 12, 6; five make there saves
…screaming and jumping, three of the creatures are turned to ash instantly, while five others scream in range and start running around like little torches. 

More gunfire can be heard coming from the tunnel… it seems to be slacking off from what it was just a few seconds ago. 

*Round 1*… no one is surprised, so only partial actions
25 - Nestlings
18 - 'Pedia' 
17 - 'Squeek'
15 - 'Brute'
14 - 'Sneak', and 'Cat's Eyes'
13 - 'Quick'
9 - 'Thunder'
8 - 'Professor' 
6 - 'Gort'
5 - 'Gramps'

From around the side of the subway car, another group of 10-15 racing along the ground towards the group…more can be heard from the front of the subway, as if a number of babies or something are coming awake.. and they are really hungry!

The creatures jumping from the roof, two are left to attack, one jumping at Cat's Eyes and another attacking Brute…
Attack roll totals against Cat's Eyes 24 and Brute 10. Cat's Eyes is hit, damage is 9 pts (vs. 3DR) =6 damage
…one flies past Brute while the other latches onto the Cat's Eyes arm, causing him to cry out in pain. Three more creatures appear on the roof, readying to leap down at the Squad.

From the tunnel below, four more creatures leap up at Sneak and Quick…
Attack roll vs. Sneak 22, and 9; vs. Quick 24 (chance for crit follow-up 10 no) and 24 (chance for crit follow-up 21 yes). Damage against Sneak is 3 pts, but none get through his armor. Against Quick 7 and 17 points of damage after DR 4+14 =18 points of damage
…of the two creatures attacking Sneak, one hits his shoulder but punches off while the other flies past and lands near Professor. But the other two attacking Quick are far deadlier, one biting into his arm while the other latches onto his neck. He squeaks and goes down hard, blood spraying over Brute as he is thrown back. Sneak can see another four or five creatures in the tunnel getting ready to jump up onto the platform. 

One creature that missed its leap last round, attack Cat's Eyes from the back…
Attack roll 22 a hit. Damage is 7 points (vs. 3 DR) =4 pts
…sinking its teeth into the back of his leg and causing the Feline Moreau to stumble. The other creature biting him last round continues to gnaw into him…
Attack roll 24 (crit chance 7 no). Damage is 8-pts (vs. DR3) =5 more points
…biting deep into his arm. Cat's Eyes grunts in pain and starts to sway. He is standing on pure adrenaline now, and bleeding freely from his wounds.

The one that missed Sneak last round joins in with its pack mates and leaps onto Quick to tear into the Rat Moreau on the ground…

At the rear of the group, those five that escape the hail of gunfire and flame race forward and attack Gramps and Thunder…
Attack roll two at Gramps, three at Thunder; 10 and 12 both miss Gramps but they are near enough now to get AoO if he fires his flamer; totals vs. Thunder 11, 6, and 15, one hit barely. Damage is 6 points (vs. DR3) =3-points of damage. Again they are close enough to get AoO
…but these creatures seem a bit shaken as only one is able to bite at Thunder's leg.   

Four of the creatures that are still somewhat on fire, run around a bit, trying to put themselves out.

Gort yells "*Damn, I think it be time to start using some grenades*" as he drops he looks to be shifting his shotgun to one hand to grab a hand grenade

Actions?


----------



## Festy_Dog (Nov 3, 2004)

Gramps whips out his frag grenade.

"Grenades it is then," he says, and tosses it barely far enough to put Thunder and himself out of it's effective blast range.

If he has enough time he'll draw his combat knife afterwards.


----------



## Mithran (Nov 3, 2004)

*Pedia (radio)*

Pedia hesitates for a second then grabs a flashbang and throw's it at the largest group he can easily hit from his position.


----------



## ferretguy (Nov 4, 2004)

Doing his best to keep his blade between him and the beastie, Squeek tries to get a hand on one of his satchel charges, slipping it off his shoulder and tries to set it. 

ooc: fighting defensively, ready satchel charge...by the way how far is it to where the possible babies are located....and what is the blast radias of this explosive?


----------



## Captain Tagon (Nov 4, 2004)

*Brute*

Brute triggers a second blast of autofire at the nearby pack of nestlings, using it as covering fire to give the grenade throwers a bit of cover.


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 4, 2004)

[occ]...
*Satchel Charge*
A chemical explosive, one side is a high-density ceramic plate, which shapes the explosive (although it can be removed). Adhesive patches on the plate enable it to cling to most any type of surface (walls, sides of bunkers or tanks, etc), Come with Detonators (radio and timed)
[DAM: 8d6; Crit: n/a; Damage: Slashing/Fire; *Burst Radius 10ft (30ft shapeless)*; Reflex DC 18; *Range (thrown) 10ft*; Size: Medium; Wt: 4lbs. Special: Ignores 10 points of DR/Hardness (shapeless ignores 5 pts of DR/Hardness)]
If you peel the adheasive back off (the plate is attached to it to 'shape' the charge; part of our one round action) the radius is 30ft. This subway station is about 80ft across, 40 feet wide and 20 feet high here.
[/occ]


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 5, 2004)

*March 13th, 2142, 1923 (local time), deep under the Reichstag*

*Round 1*
25 - Nestlings (already gone)
18 - 'Pedia' 
17 - 'Squeek'
15 - 'Brute'
14 - 'Sneak', and 'Cat's Eyes'
13 - 'Quick'
9 - 'Thunder'
8 - 'Professor' 
6 - 'Gort'
5 - 'Gramps'

Pedia draws a flash grenade and tosses it at the group coming around the subway car…
Attack roll 19 +4 -2 (range) =21, a hit. Basic Deviation 4, into the upper (far) left corner. 8 creatures are in the area. Reflex saves vs. Blindness 7, 14, 2, 4, 12, 2, 15, 4. Fort saves vs, Stunning (DC14) 6, 10, 12, 11, 20, 10, 12, 3
…causing most of the creatures to scream and fall over or run in circles, or flee in all directions. 

Squeek, trying to hold the creatures back, sets the timer for a schaltch charge and start peeling off the shaping/adhesive back.

Brute blasts into the creatures coming around the corner, trying to get some of those not affected by the flashbang…
Attack roll 18 +5 =23 vs. DC10. Hitting 8 of the creatures, half of whom are stunned or blinded by the flashbang. Saves 18, 11, 12, 8. Damage is 6, 17, 18, 10, 7, 11, 16
…catching seven of the creatures in his blast, six of who are torn apart by the flechette. One is hurt but still up (just blind and stunned right now)

Sneak, ignoring the creature at his feet, fires a blast into the tunnel to try and catch the creatures that are all focusing on him now…
AoO by creature at Sneak's feet, Attack roll 17 a hit, damage is 7 points (vs. 3 DR) =4 points of damage!
Attack roll 8 +5 =13, a hit. There are four creatures readying to leap, Reflex saves 12, 17, 10, 13. Three hit, damage is 16, 12, 10
while he grunts in pain the creature bites into this leg, three of the creatures in the tunnel exploded… only one remains below, readying to attack him 

Cat's Eyes, trying hard to stand, stabs at one of the creatures on him…
Attack roll total 21, a hit. Damage is 7 points
…knocking it off of him. It is still alive though and regains its feet quickly, bleeding badly. 

Quick is on the ground and trashing about as the creature crew into him, but does not act

Thunder steps back a bit, but can't get away from all the nestlings at his feet, to unleashes at the creatures at the rear that are still trying to get around those that are burning and bleeding…
AoO from two Nestlings, Attack roll totals 19, and 9. One hit, Damage is 7 points of damage. Thunder takes another 4 points of damage (and now has 9 hit points).
Attack roll 16+ 4= 20 vs. 10. There are 7 creatures within his area. Reflex saves 11, 7, 11, 9, 19, 22, 9. Hitting 5, damage 12, 9, 2, 11, 15
…as one of the creatures teeth sink into his leg, but three of the creatures die, blown apart by the Howler.

Professor who finds himself near a number of the creatures, nipping at his comrades feet, shots at one that Thunder stepped away from (and is no longer in melee with, yet)...
Attack roll 13 +4 =17 a hit. Damage is 16
…blowing the creature in half!

Gort throws a fireflush grenades at the pack of creatures on the roof of the subway car…
Attack roll total 16, hit. Deviation roll 2, near right, but still on the roof. Reflex save for creatures 22, 11, 19, 10. two take half damage, Damage is 10 points
…two of the creatures burst into flames and fall back, while two others are turned into mini-trouchs, flailing about!

Gramps throws his one frag grenade at the creatures on the side milling and the others charging…
Attack roll 16 +4 =20, hit 6 of the creatures, 3 who are stunned. Deviation is a 2, near right, but still out of the radius of any Squad mates. Reflex saves 21, 12, 12. Damage is 17 points (8 for one)
…blowing five of the creatures apart, while is simply knocked off its feet and tries to regain its feet.  

*Round 2*
25 - Nestlings 
18 - 'Pedia' 
17 - 'Squeek'
15 - 'Brute'
14 - 'Sneak', and 'Cat's Eyes'
13 - 'Quick'
9 - 'Thunder'
8 - 'Professor' 
6 - 'Gort'
5 - 'Gramps'

From the front only two of the creatures are still alive or unstunned to charge forward and attack the Squad, one goes for the Professor and the other attack Gort…
Attack against Pro 10 a miss, against Gort11 a miss
…but they most still be dazed by the blasts they have suffered and miss.

But then, 20 or more (most of them smaller then the Nestlings you have been attack, only about 1/2 a meter tall). They are spread out over a wide area…

From the tunnel the one remaining Nestling jumps at Sneak…
Attack roll total 15, a miss! It sails past him to land around it mates crewing into Quick. The one creature at Sneak's legs tries biting him again…
Attack roll total 10 a miss
…but this time it can't get a hold of him.

The creature attacking Squeek tries to bite him as he fights defensively...
Attack roll total 16, miss for fighting defensively and armor
...but he is able to avoid its bite.

One creature tries to bite the Professor also...
Attacl roll 15, miss because of armor
...bite it can't get through his armor. It hisses at his feet 

The one on Cat's Eyes (the other is on the ground but getting back and will attack next round) bites at him…
Attack roll 16 a hit, Damage is 5 points. Taking 2 more points of damage
…and it is to much for the Feline Moreau, he passes out from blood loss and falls near Gort and Brute.

 The three creatures on Quick, continue to…feed on the Rat Moreau.

The four creatures at the feet of the Thunder and Gramps at the rear attack…
Attack rolls against Gramps 13, and 19. One hit, one barely a miss. Damage is 9 points! 6 get through (Gramps now has 6-points remaining). The two against Thunder 9 and 8. Both missing. Gramps takes a nasty bite, but the creatures attacking Thunder miss.

There are a few more creatures coming up from behind the party BUT they can't get to the Squad yet.

Four of the creatures still burning from Gramp's flamethrower blast fall over dead.  

On the roof of the Subway car, another five or six creatures appear, ready to jump down a the party… and within the tunnels, Sneak can hear others (but doesn't see any)

Actions?


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 5, 2004)

Thunder swings his Howler to bear upon the nestlings which downed Cat's Eyes, blasting away trying to keep them from completely mauling the down feline.


----------



## Mithran (Nov 5, 2004)

*Pedia (radio)*

If possible (without AoO's) Pedia moves to where Quick is and attempts to slash one of the creatures off of him. If that's not possible he fires off a burst of fire at a convenient group of the little monsters.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Nov 5, 2004)

"Sir! Permission to have the unit withdraw?" Gramps yells his question as he slashes at one of the creatures attacking him.


----------



## ferretguy (Nov 5, 2004)

Doing his best to continue defending himself, Squeek finishes peeling back the adhesive patch, setting the explosive for a 3 second delay, he hurls it towards the gathered smaller nestlings...hoping to take as many out as he can before they gather to attack...Gett Readyyy GGuuuyyyss! Tthinngsss are abboouuutt too ssshhakkee!

OOC: Well hopefully Squeek can throw it far enough to keep us out of the blast area, trying to take out as large of a group of nestlings/little nestlings as possible.


----------



## Gramcrackered (Nov 5, 2004)

_"Sir! Permission to have the unit withdraw?"_

"Sir, might I firmly suggest we do NOT withdraw?" Professor shouts, trying to find room to back away and fire his gun at the creature at his feet.  Damned thing was making his life complicated...

"If we leave now, we not only damn the fallen - who I might still be able to save - but we damn ourselves.  No way we're outrunning those nestlings in this area."


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 5, 2004)

"We can handle this! They just sting a little!" Sneak growled over his shoulder to the others, trying to get the creature at his feet with the his knife.


----------



## Captain Tagon (Nov 5, 2004)

"Stand firm men," Brute bellows as he triggers off yet another burst of autofire towards the largest remaining group of nestlings.


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 6, 2004)

*March 13th, 2142, 1923 (local time), deep under the Reichstag*

*Round 2* Continues…
25 - Nestlings (already gone)
18 - 'Pedia' 
17 - 'Squeek'
15 - 'Brute'
14 - 'Sneak', and 'Cat's Eyes'
13 - 'Quick'
9 - 'Thunder'
8 - 'Professor' 
6 - 'Gort'
5 - 'Gramps'

Pedia moves to where Quick is being torn apart, slashing at one of the creatures on him…
Attack roll 12 +2 =14, hit (creature is flat-footed to 'eat'), Damage is 5 points
…knocking one of them off. It hisses at Pedia and readies to leap at him!

Squeek peels back the shaping adhesive on the satchel charge, yells the traditional "Fire in the Hold", prays and toss it to just past the subway car…
The creature at his feet bites first, Attack roll total 8 a miss. Attack roll 13 +4 -6 range =11 a hit. Deviation for 40ft throw, d8= 5 (front, left, 1-step), closer to the group. No one is in the affect by 5ft BUT some are going to have to hit the dirt anyway. The creatures in the blast radius (around 20, plus another 5 or 6 stunned/blinded ones) are blown apart as are _some_ of the creatures behind the subway car. A small group of three creatures are outside the area, ready to charge the rear of the party. Character who need Reflex save to stay standing= Squeek (12 +3 =15), Thunder (4 +1=5), Professor (12 +2=14), and Gramps (19 +2=21). Most everyone is deafened for a few seconds as the ear guards on your helm's activate to save your long term hearing
…blowing the mass coming toward the group to pieces! Thunder is knocked to his knees but not out (-2 to his next actions)

Brute points at the creatures at the roof and puts a burst into them…
Attack roll 12 +5=17, hit the area. 5 in the area. Reflex save 6, 24, 10, 18, 11. Three hit; Damage is 11, 6, 15
…two are blown apart, while one is knocked over and tries to get back up. The other two prepare to leap…

Squeak stabs at one of the creatures at his feet…
Attack roll 18 +5 =23, hit. Damage is 8 ppoints 
…slashing it open. It screams and falls back into the tunnel.

Cat's Eyes is on the ground being crewed on

Quick is on the ground being crewed on

Thunder on his knees, with two creatures around him, blasts at the group coming from the side that escaped the exposive blast (as the ready to charge the Professor and possible meals laying on the ground…
AoO from nestlings; 20 and 9. One hit that does 6-pts of damage, 3 get through (Thunder now has 10 points left). Attack roll 18 +4 -2 =20 a hit. Reflex saves17, 11, 12, 23. Two hit. Damage is 9 and 12-points of damage
…blowing two of the creatures apart, but two are able to get out of the way.

Gort steps back and extending his claws attacks one of the creatures on Cat's Eyes…
Attack roll totals 19 a hit, Damage is 8-pts of damage
…splitting one of them in half as it falls back off of him. 

Gramps, gritting his teeth, steps back 5ft and shots at one of the creatures at his feet, but one is still able to bite at him…
Attack roll of nestling 19, causing 5-pts of damage, 2pt get through (Gramps has 4 points remaining).
Gramp's attack roll 12 +5 =17, hit. Damage 15 points
…blowing it apart. 

*Round 3*
25 - Nestlings 
18 - 'Pedia' 
17 - 'Squeek'
15 - 'Brute'
14 - 'Sneak', and 'Cat's Eyes'
13 - 'Quick'
9 - 'Thunder'
8 - 'Professor' 
6 - 'Gort'
5 - 'Gramps'

Following Gort and the Professor as they help their down comrades, two creatures attack at them…
Attack rolls against Gort 24 (chance for crit 7 no), against Prof, natural 1. Miss. Gort takes 6 (vs 4DR) 2-pts of damage
…one causing Gort to hiss in pain, but he remains standing. The one that Prof wounded attacks him also…
Attack roll 12 a miss
…but it misses

Down in the tunnel, Sneak see 8 or 9 nestlings races down towards him, but they can't get to him this round.

The creature biting at Squeek, tries again…
Attack roll 20 a hit. Damage is 7-pts (vs. 3DR) and he takes 4 points
…this time succeeding and biting into his thigh deeply and causing him to cry out in pain.

From the side, the two remaining rush the Squad, one at Brute and one at Pedia…
Attack rolls vs. Brute 23, against Pedia 19, both hits. Damage vs. Brute is 9 pts (vs 3DR) 6 points get through (and is down to 6HP). Against Pedia, 4 pts (vs. 3DR) 1 point gets through (and is down to 10HP)
…both are bitten, and while Pedia takes a light wound, while Brute takes a deep and terrible wound on his leg.

The two creatures on the roof of the subway car leap, one at Gort and one at Sneak!
Attack roll vs. Brute 14, vs. Sneak 7
But both miss, and land near the pair.

The creatures around Gramps and Thunder attack also, hungry and smelling blood..
Attack roll against Gramps 13, miss. Against Thunder attack rolls natural 1, 7, and 19, one hit. Damage is 8 (vs 3DR) for 5-points of damage (and is down to 5HP)
…only one succeeds but it is another serious wound to Thunder

From the back, two last, somewhat burned creatures hiss and charge Gramps and Thunder…
Attack roll vs. Gramps 10, vs. Thunder 13
…but they both miss.

Actions this round, and remember that you can't hear to well due to the big explosion


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 6, 2004)

Thunder rises to standing, shaking off the uneasiness he feels from the loss of blood, and unloads more into the nasty little blighters.  Yelling, "I don't think we can be taking much more of this you know."


----------



## Mithran (Nov 6, 2004)

*Pedia (radio)*

Pedia slash's at another nestling on Quick then prepares to defend himself from the nestling he has already slashed off. 








*OOC:*


Does Quick even look like he's still alive?.


----------



## ferretguy (Nov 6, 2004)

AAARRRRHHHHH!!!Squeek screams as the teeth rip through his armor. He feels the blood start to drip down his leg, and sees the look of hunger of the nestling. He slashes desperatly at the creature trying to put out the hunger from its eyes...


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 6, 2004)

fast/free spot roll for Pedia 14 +1=15, no, most of his throat is gone, and blood is everywhere...


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 6, 2004)

"Could use some heavy fire down the tunnel!" Sneak called as he tried to divide his focus and ignore the ringing in his ears. Slashing the with his knife at the nestling that had jumped from the subway car, "Got about ten or so more coming at us!"


----------



## Mithran (Nov 6, 2004)

In that case are there any other people on the ground and can I change Pedia's action. He'd only do that if the guy was alive.


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 6, 2004)

Cat's Eyes is still breathing...barely... I will edit


----------



## Captain Tagon (Nov 7, 2004)

*Brute*

"Stupid bugs," Brute mutters under his breath as he swings at the nestling attacking him with the stock of his rifle.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Nov 7, 2004)

Gramps hops backwards again in an effort to get out of reach of the creatures' claws. He's bleeding from multiple injuries and looks like a real mess.

"If the boss wants us to die here, then it's here we're gonna die," he says grimly to Thunder.

He brings his flamer up and sends another arc of flame spewing down the tunnel.


----------



## Gramcrackered (Nov 9, 2004)

"Won't even get a damn plaque for this," Professor mutters as he shoots at one of the nestlings that just tried to rip out a chunk of his flesh.  "Just, 'Well, dang.  Guess we better send out more of them animal fellas next time, eh?'"

It was rapidly growing hard to remain optimistic.  Only the fact that he still doubted the odds they could escape was keeping him firmly planted where he stood.


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 9, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> Gramps hops backwards again in an effort to get out of reach of the creatures' claws. He's bleeding from multiple injuries and looks like a real mess.
> 
> "If the boss wants us to die here, then it's here we're gonna die," he says grimly to Thunder.
> 
> He brings his flamer up and sends another arc of flame spewing down the tunnel.




Thunder grumbles something only Gramps could make out, and backs up towards him, hoping to get side by side, he swings his Howler up and sprays at the largest clump he can.


----------



## Mithran (Nov 9, 2004)

*Pedia (Radio)*

I just realised that it might not have been clear what pedia's action was so here it is: Pedia get's an angry look on his face when he hears some of the men talking about backing out. He attempts to slash one of the nestlings off of cat's eyes.


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 9, 2004)

*March 13th, 2142, 1923 (local time), deep under the Reichstag*

[occ] Sorry this is so late, I have been super-sick for like three days. Feeling better today, not 100% yet but at least I feel like I am alive again  [/occ]

---
*Round 3* continues..
25 - Nestlings (already gone)
18 - 'Pedia' 
17 - 'Squeek'
15 - 'Brute'
14 - 'Sneak', and 'Cat's Eyes'
13 - 'Quick'
9 - 'Thunder'
8 - 'Professor' 
6 - 'Gort'
5 - 'Gramps'

Pedia attacks the wounded creature that he knocked off Cat's Eyes…
Attack roll 18 +2 =20 a hit, damage is 6!
…stabbing it deeply, the creature hisses once and falls to the ground dead!

Squeek slashes at the creature biting into him…
Attack roll 19 +2=21, chance for crit, follow up, 6 +2 nope. Damage is 6 points
…slashing up the creature's back. It screams and falls to the ground. Hissing and crawling it tries to get up but seems to be to stunned and just lays on the ground hissing.

Brute swing his rifle butt into the creature on him…
Attack roll 7 +2 = miss
…but his misses.

Squeak slashes at the creature on him…
Attack roll 17 +5 =22, hit; Damage is 5 +3 =8 points
…cutting the creature open. It falls back into the tunnel, hissing and squealing.  

Cat's Eyes is on the ground being crewed on

Quick is on the ground being crewed on

Thunder steps back and opens up on the creatures at him and Gramps feet (both of you taking 5ft step back, holding for Gramps to act… so that you both are back far enough not to get each other…)

The Professor steps back and shots at one of the creatures on him…
Attack roll 12 + 4 =16 a hit. Damage is 15
…blowing the creature into multiple pieces!

Gort growls and attacks the last one on Cat's Eyes…
Attack roll total 16 a hit; Damage is 5 points
…knocking the creature off of the down Moreau. It is not dead though, and regaining its feet is hisses reading to attack Gort…

Gramps steps back with Thunder and unleashes with his flamethrower…
No attack roll needed, can get 3 of the creatures in his line of fire. Reflex saves for them 14, 14, 7, all misses. Damage is 17 points!
…burning three of the creatures to a cinder!

Thunder unleashes on the last two creatures…
Attack roll 19 +4 vs. DC10, hit. Reflex saves 12 and 10. Damage is 8 and 12 points
…blowing one into two, while seriously wounding the second one. It falls but somehow regains it's footing. It staggers back the way it came.


*Round 4*
25 - Nestlings 
18 - 'Pedia' 
17 - 'Squeek'
15 - 'Brute'
14 - 'Sneak', and 'Cat's Eyes'
13 - 'Quick'
9 - 'Thunder'
8 - 'Professor' 
6 - 'Gort'
5 - 'Gramps'

The creature on Gort hiss and attack…
Attack roll 8, 16 and 14. Gort gets hit once. Damage is 6 points (vs. 4DR) and takes another 2-points.
…causing him to grunt and stagger, but he remains standing!

The wounded creatures on the Professor attacks him…
Attack roll 13 a miss
…but it misses him.

Down in the tunnel the creatures that Sneak sees races this way and one leaps up at him…
Attack roll total 16 amiss
…but it sails past him, landing near the body of Quick. The rest ready their leap…

The creature on Squeek hisses and stands. It does not attack this round but is readying a big bite…

On Brute, the creature tries to again take a bite out of him…
Attack roll 18 a hit. Damage is 6 (vs. 3DR) taking 3 points of damage (he now has 3HP remaining)
…again biting him deeply.

Actions? Most of the creatures around the subway are dead or not coming this way. The only ones still coming are in the tunnel… 8 or so right now, Sneak is not sure if there are any more.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Nov 10, 2004)

If Gramps can see the 8 or so creatures coming towards the group he'll fire the grenade launcher on his rifle into them, otherwise he'll fire just at the closest creature he can see.


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 10, 2004)

[occ] For Gramps... Normally you can switch weapons fairly fast as they are on slings, etc. but you would have to move more then 5ft, so you would still have to use the flamer this round...[/occ]


----------



## Mithran (Nov 10, 2004)

*Pedia (Radio)*

If there are any still on Cat's eyes Pedia will try to slash them off. If not he will attempt to fire a grenade into the 8 creatures coming down the hall.
I may need to change these actions, being as I'm not sure I entirely understand everythings position but that's ok.


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 11, 2004)

[occ] At present time... Sneak is at the front near the subway tunnel, Brute and Gort are right behind him, the body of Quick is laying there also. Behind them is Cat's Eyes (on the ground) and Pedia, then there is Professor and Squeek. At the rear is Thunder and Gramps near the door you came through. 

Of the remaining Nestlings, three are on Gort, one is on Professor, one on Squeek, and one on Brute. There are four on the body of Quick. There are 7 or 8 or so down in the tunnel. There might be some around the subway car, but the big blast seems to have knocked them all down etc.


----------



## Mithran (Nov 11, 2004)

*Pedia (Radio)*

Ah thank you, that helped a lot. 
Pedia moves over to where Professor is and attempts to slash the nestling off of him. And if he succeeds say's to Professor "Get to Cat's eyes and see what you can do for him, I'll help back here."


----------



## Gramcrackered (Nov 11, 2004)

OOC: Reading lasts rounds actions, Gort knocked the last creature off of Cat's Eyes.  With his claws, I believe.  Which should mean helping Cat's Eyes would be a risky idea indeed.

Your summary post makes it sound like there is a distance between them though.  Did Gort shoot last round instead?

At any rate.  Professor will go over and stabilize anyone who he can get to without getting his legs chewed off.


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 11, 2004)

[occ] Yes Gort knocked the last one off Cat's Eye but Professor still has one on him... that is where I think Pedia was going to help... oh and hte distance is not that far, 5-10ft max [/occ]


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 11, 2004)

With a quick glance down the tunnel, Sneak switched the knife to his free hand and drew his handgun again. Trying to focus on the nestlings down the tunnel, he fired.

((Autofire if I can.))


----------



## Festy_Dog (Nov 12, 2004)

(ooc: In that case, if it's possible for Gramps to move into position and fire the flamer at the oncoming group then he'll do so.)


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 12, 2004)

*March 13th, 2142, 1924 (local time), deep under the Reichstag*

*Round 4* continues…
25 - Nestlings (already gone)
18 - 'Pedia' 
17 - 'Squeek'
15 - 'Brute'
14 - 'Sneak', and 'Cat's Eyes'
13 - 'Quick'
8 - 'Professor' 
6 - 'Gort'
5 - 'Gramps'
4.5 - 'Thunder' 

Pedia rushes over to slash the Nestling on Professor, slashing at it wit his knife…
Attack roll 12 +2 +2 (flanking as it is attacking Prof) =16 a hit, Damage 5 points
…catching the creature on the back and knocking it back. It rolls to its feet and turns on him, ignoring Professor… for now.

Squeek attacking the creature on him…
Attack roll 14 +2 =16 a hit, Damage is 1 point
…barely cutting the creature…it hisses in pain and readies another leap at his throat.

Brute tries to slam the creature on him again…
Attack roll 14 +2 =16 a hit, damage is 4 points (1d6+1 rifle butt/club)
…cracking it hard and knocking it off to the ground. It rolls to its feet also, a little wobbly, hissing in pain…

Sneak pulls out his Hunter and fires into mass of creatures below…
(NOTE the Hunter is a semiautomatic pistol only, so no Autofire. I am going to add a fully automatic pistol and maybe a light SMG to as extra weapons for the next game) Attack roll 19 +5 =24 a hit, Damage is 9 points
…catching one and knocking it over dead!

Professor rushes over to try and stabilize Cat's Eyes…
Treat Injury 3 +14 =17
…quickly slapping a trauma-patch over his wounds. Cat's Eyes is in a very bad way, and is going to have to be carried out of here.

Gort attacking one of the creatures on him, saying "*Losin' me some heavy blood here lads… might need a bit of help…*"
Attack roll 16 a hit, Damage is 11 points
…literally cutting one of the creatures in two. The other two hiss with hunger and ready their attack.

Gramps rushes forward and pointing his flamer down into the tunnel, spitting out a gout of fire among them…
no attack roll need, catching 5 of the creatures in his line of fire. Reflex saves for half damage (note that they are a penalty here because the flame is bright so their reflex saves are much lower), natural 20, 10, 9, 5, 2. Damage is 15! (half damage for first one) or 8
…and instantly incinerating four of the them. One, still burning yet alive, starts running the other way.   

 Thunder moves up to Pedia (as he is fairly close) and slashes at it with his knife…
Attack roll natural 20, confirm crit natural 1, so no. Damage is 5 points
…cutting it open and killing it.  


*Round 5*…
25 - Nestlings
18 - 'Pedia' 
17 - 'Squeek'
15 - 'Brute'
14 - 'Sneak', and 'Cat's Eyes'
13 - 'Quick'
8 - 'Professor' 
6 - 'Gort'
5 - 'Gramps'
4.5 - 9 - 'Thunder' 

The two Nestlings on Gort attack…
Attack rolls 9 and 18, one hit. Damage is 7 points (vs. DR4) taking 3 more points of damage. Brute is at ZERO hit points… barely standing and trying to hold the two beasts off
…while one misses the other bites into his leg and the Bear Moreau lets out a grunt of pain. He almost falls over but it still standing. 

The beast on Brute, in pain and anger, bites on the Sergeant…
Attack roll 9 a miss
…but it's attack is to clumsy and misses.

The two remaining creatures in the tunnel…
moral 2 and 9
…turn and start fleeing back the way they came. The one that is still on fire falls to the ground still burning and goes still.

[occ] Unless anyone has any objections… [/occ]

Pedia attacks one of the creatures on Brute with his knife…
Attack roll 13 +2 +2 (flanking) =17 a hit, Damage is 2 points
…cutting it a light wound. It still hisses and seems to stumble a bit.

Squeek attacks the same creature as Pedia…
Attack roll 12 +2 +2 =16 a hit. Damage is 2 points
…wounding it further, but not killing it

Brute attacks the creature on him again with his rifle butt…
Attack roll 17 +2 =19 hit, Damage is 3-points
…cracking the creature's skull, and knocking it over dead. 

Sneak fires a shot at one of the retreating creatures, remembering Lt. Talavera command _can't let any of these creatures get away…_
Attack roll 2 +5 =7 a miss
…but his shot is to high.

Gort roars in defiance and attacks the other creature with his claws…
Attack roll total 12 a miss. Also knocks him to -1 HP
…but he misses and crashes to the ground!

Gramps pours another gout of flame down the tunnel at the two…
no attack roll, but to see if he gets both, 11, he does. Reflex save of the two are 2 and 19. Damage is 9 (half 5)
…burning them both badly, one falls over screaming while the other tries to run faster as it continues to burn…

Thunder fast draws his shotgun and blasts the one creature going for Gort (as he fell over it is not in melee with anyone this round)…
Attack roll 17 +3 =20 a hit. Damage is 5 points of damage
…knocking the creature back and off its feet. It stands, bloody and shaky but still alive.

*Round 6*…
25 - Nestlings
18 - 'Pedia' 
17 - 'Squeek'
15 - 'Brute'
14 - 'Sneak', and 'Cat's Eyes'
13 - 'Quick'
8 - 'Professor' 
6 - 'Gort'
5 - 'Gramps'
4.5 - 9 - 'Thunder' 

The one Nestling the Pedia and Squeek attack hiss and goes for Squeek with its teeth…
Attack roll 19 a hit, Damage is 5 points (vs. 3DR) =2 points of damage (Squeek is down to 9HP)

The one the Thunder blasted last round hiss and runs for the under the subway car!

There are still four Nestlings busily eating the face and into the chest cavity of Quick!

The one creature down in the tunnel runs a bit farther and then falls over dead. Gramps can see that is landed near what looks like a human body with some kind of assault rifle near by… still smoking from a resent firing (about 100ft down the subway tunnel).

Actions now? Of the Nestlings that you can see… one is attack Squeek and one ran under the subway car (about a 1ft off the ground)


----------



## Mithran (Nov 12, 2004)

*Pedia (Radio)*

Pedia run's over to Squeek and attempts to slash the nestling on him. He say's into his head set while doing this "Hey Gramps it might be a good idea to stage a BBQ under the subway car eh?"


----------



## Captain Tagon (Nov 12, 2004)

Brute hobbles over towards Squeek, obviously in pain. If Pedia misses the creature, the Seargent is ready to hit it with his gun.


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 12, 2004)

Thunder turns on the four mauling into Quick, a sense of burning anger wells inside him, and he unloads into them with his shotgun on autofire (if that won't hit anyone else).  "Get ye' dead!"


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 12, 2004)

*March 13th, 2142, 1926 (local time), deep under the Reichstag*

*Round 6* continues…
25 - Nestlings (already gone)
18 - 'Pedia' 
17 - 'Squeek'
15 - 'Brute'
14 - 'Sneak', and 'Cat's Eyes'
13 - 'Quick'
8 - 'Professor' 
6 - 'Gort'
5 - 'Gramps'
4.5 - 9 - 'Thunder' 

Pedia attacks the creature on Squeek….
Attack roll 9 +2  +2 (flanking)=13 a miss
…but misses, not wanting to cut his ally.

Squeek attacks the creature on him…
Attack roll 16 +2 =18 a hit. Damage is 6 points
…knocking it off and to the ground. The creature hisses once and then dies!

Brute, moving that way, holds up. As his hearing is starting to return he hear some hissing and growling coming from the subway car.

Sneak looks around and can see some movement at the back of the subway car. He does not have a clear shot at any of them…

Professor rushes over to stabilize Gort…
Treat Injury 7 +13 +2 =22
…slapping trauma patches over his worst wounds.

Gramps unleashes a gout of flame under the subway car… there is some screaming and hissing and a couple of burning creatures pop out running around in circles screaming.

Thunder unloads a burst of autofire on the creatures covering Quick's body….
14 +3 vs. DC10, hit. Reflex save for creatures 6, 18, 12, 6. Hitting 3 of the creatures, Damage is 13, 3, and 8
…blowing two of the creatures into red mist and wounding one. It rolls to its feet and hisses with anger…

*Round 7*…
25 - Nestlings
18 - 'Pedia' 
17 - 'Squeek'
15 - 'Brute'
14 - 'Sneak', and 'Cat's Eyes'
13 - 'Quick'
8 - 'Professor' 
6 - 'Gort'
5 - 'Gramps'
4.5 - 9 - 'Thunder'  

The burning creatures run around some more, one of them the fire goes out on it and it leaps at the Professor's throat…
Attack roll 8 a miss
…but it misses and lands near by. One of the creatures on fire falls dead, while two others, still burning a little, keeping running around in circles.

The wounded creatures that was munching on Quick, leaps at Thunder…
Attack roll 24 a hit. Damage is 5 points (vs. 3DR) taking 2 points of damage (he now has 3HP left)
…biting him on the leg.

The unwounded one on Quick's body continues to eat and hisses angrily at the squad. 

Two creatures start moving down the side of the subway car, avoiding the fire, moving towards Sneak. They are about 20ft away.

Peida attacks the creature on Thunder with his knife…
Attack roll 15 +2 +2 =19 a hit, Damage is 4 points
…knocking the creature off of his leg and further wounding it. The creature regains it's feet quickly and looks to be making a run for it…

Squeek stabs it also, trying to finish it off…
Attack roll 17 +2 +2 =21, hit, Damage is 5 points of damage
…killing it.

Brute fires at one of the burning creatures (they are not next to each other to get with Autofire)…
Attack roll 17 +5 =22, Damage is 15 points
…blowing it into a red mist!

Sneak drops the pistol to snatch up his Laser rifle and fires at one of the creatures…
Attack roll natural 20, re-roll 11 +6 =17 a crit!, Damage is 19 points of damage 
…burning the creature down to a crisp!

Professor turns and stabs at the creature…
Attack roll 19 +1 =20, chance for crit 6 +1, no. Damage is 4
…killing it as the burnt creature falls dead.

Gramps flames the last creature coming around the subway car…
Reflex save for half 18, half damage. Damage is 12, for 6 points
…burning it badly, it screams and starts running the other way.

Thunder fires at the last creature on Quick's body…
Attack 11 +4 =15 a hit. Damage is 8 points
…killing the creature.

[occ] Combat is over now, there are a few running around and hiding under the subway car, but Gramps can burn them out and then the rest are easily killed. Actions now [/occ]


----------



## Mithran (Nov 12, 2004)

*Pedia (Radio)*

Pedia look's around for a moment then say's "How bad off is everyone?. Radio in again Brute?" Pedia sheathes his knife.


----------



## Captain Tagon (Nov 13, 2004)

Brute holds his wounds and grimaces in pain. "I'm done for pretty bad, radio in and tell command we're bad off."


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 13, 2004)

*March 13th, 2142, 1928 (local time), deep under the Reichstag*

"*ccchhhhzzzzzzkKKKK...hhhhhssss*"

Pedia can't seem to raise the Lt. Pulling out his toolkit, he works to burst its power while Professor starts patching up the group...
Pedia repair roll 9 +13 =27 (while take him 4 or 5 minutes).
Professor starts Treat Injury on Gort 10+14 =24, healing him 2-pts (bringing him to 1HP), on Brute 13+14 =27, healing him 3-pts (bring him to 6HP), on Gramps 3+14 =17, healing him 1 point (up to 4HP), on Thunder 11+14 =25, healing him 2-pts (up to 5HP), on Pedia 18 +14 =32, healing him 2-pts (up to 12HP), on Sneak 9 +14 =23, healing him 1-pt (up to 10HP), against Squeek 2 +14=16, healing him 2 (up to 12HP)
…boosting it enough that he can somewhat get through (the Squad is almost 500ft down) getting a bit of a signal…

"*ccsssszzzzzzZZcckkk…say again Sergeant? Did not get you whole message…sssccckkkk…bbbzzz…your team is still intact?….ssss*"


----------



## Mithran (Nov 13, 2004)

*Pedia (Radio)*

"I said we are bad off sir, everyone is wounded, Quick dead"


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 13, 2004)

*March 13th, 2142, 1928 (local time), deep under the Reichstag*

'*bbbzzzzz...ccrrrr....stood. OK bbzzz your team out. Bring zzzzcccrrrrkkk body, we can't have any evidence of you being ssssszzz ccccchhh Earth if possible. What is the status on ccrrrkkk Nestlings? I need to know if we need zzzzccckk team ordered planetside*"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Nov 14, 2004)

"Thanks Professor," Gramps says gruffly as he gets patched up.

He turns to address Brute, "Sir, can a few of us go check the remains of that human? He looked to be carrying an assault rifle so first impression is that he isn't a civy. Might be worthwhile trying to find out what he was doing down here."

Gramps lets the flamer hang from it's sling as he readies his assault rifle for use.


----------



## Mithran (Nov 14, 2004)

*Pedia (radio)*

"Lt. say's this team's out, bring the body because we don't want any evidence.   He also want's to know the nestling status sir." Pedia stretch's his arm's out "Thanks Professor, I wasn't as bad off as some but it still helps"


----------



## ferretguy (Nov 14, 2004)

Squeek(demo)

(oocc working now yahh!)

Slightly shaking from the close combat, and seeing how badly the rest of the squad is shot up, Squeek states Welll, commanndderr otthherr thenn thiss little sscrrattchh I'mm ok. I'll go ccheckk onn the body downn there.He carefully makes his way down to where the dead person lies.


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 14, 2004)

*March 13th, 2142, 1932 (local time), deep under the Reichstag*

Gramps and Squeek make there way down the subway tunnel and find a number of dead Nestlings and a group of six humans. They were carrying corp. issued assault rifles and wearing black medium flak armor (not of the quality of yours) and night vision goggles. While most have been torn apart, on a couple you see   have a logo on there uniforms, a stylized Midas Corp.
INT checks Gramps 3 +1, Squeek 13 +3 =16
…Squeek has seen some of their logo before on various pieces of tech that you have occasionally worked with, but he things they are mostly a biotech firm, working on adapting corps and farm animals for alien works.
Spot checks Gramps 6 +2, Squeek 4 +4 =8; Gramps Scent test 8 +9 =17
…Looking over the bodies, it is obvious what killed them, but Gramps smells something wrong with two of the bodies. Looking them over, it looks like something has been injected into the bodies of the two… eggs maybe?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 14, 2004)

Sneak calmed his mind slowly, holstering the handgun but keeping the long knife in his hand. It was habit more than anything. He looked over the others, then turned to walk towards the tunnel, checking the motion sensor just in case there was anything else.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Nov 16, 2004)

Gramps sniffs the air a few times.

"Hmph, that doesn't smell right," he mentions to Squeak, then takes a few sniffs closer to a couple of bodies in particular, "Stand back."

He brings up his flamer and torches the suspicious corpses.

"Guess we should report back to the others," he says, savouring the smell of napalm and burning meat.


----------



## ferretguy (Nov 16, 2004)

Yeah...butt noww ttheey donnn'tt ssmelll annnyy bettterrr Squeek states sniffing at the corpses. He grabs one of the stylized corp insignias and tears it from the torn up flack vest. Maybe onnne off the higherrr uppss may knoww morre aboutt thisss..


----------



## Captain Tagon (Nov 17, 2004)

Brute looks around. "Let's just grab one of the bodies and get out of here. I don't think any of us want to spend more time down in these tunnels than we have to."

As he speaks the NCO checks over his rifle out of apparent nervousness.


----------



## ferretguy (Nov 17, 2004)

NNoo prrobb. Just give me and Grrrammppss a hand..Squeek grabs a not too bloody corpse and nods at Gramps to grab the other end to head back to the main group.


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 17, 2004)

*March 13th, 2142, 2118 (local time), the Reichstag*

Packing up Quick and one of the corp. soldiers into a body bags, the Squad rigs a stretcher for Cat's Eyes and make they way up and out of the tunnels. No blips appear on anyone's sensors the whole way… and after about 40 minutes they start picking up radio signals better and get back into the more advance, newer tunnels and sewer system. Another twenty minutes and they make it back to their base of operation. 

Lieutenant (JG) Talavera talks to Brute quickly gets a basic story of what happened while UTRPF Doctors go to work on Cat's Eyes. Others take the bodies off for examination. A few other questioned are asked, mostly about whether or not they need to send another team down there and what the heck Midas Corporate Security was doing down there. 

After getting blood samples from everyone, you are told to suit up and head out to your transport. There will be a debriefing when you get there and a review of helm cams, with after mission statements. 

Less then an hour later, you are wearing your full-body bio-suits and heading out to the starport. Looking around, taking a last look at Earth and wondering if you are going to get a change to every return…


NOTE first game is ALMOST over, just a few after mission stuff… then XP and stuff  then it will be off to your next mission


----------



## Festy_Dog (Nov 17, 2004)

Gramps looked up at the sky once more before boarding the ship. Something inside of him wanted to stay a while longer, but he was quick to ignore it. He stalked grumpily onto the ship and took a seat, remaining silent for a long time.


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 17, 2004)

Giving an imperceptible grunt, Thunder follows behind Gramps, the yearning to breathe the natural air just enough to make him pause before he steps onto the transport and hunkers down next to Gramps.


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 17, 2004)

*March 13th, 2142, 1513 standard GMT, Gateway Station (in L-5 orbit over Earth)*

After the group is strapped in, Casper's voices almost purrs over your comms (feline warrant officer pilot for your drop-shuttle) "*Alrighty boys, get ready for the slow ride back to the Gateway…*"

The shuttle fires up and makes its way to space (internal dampers mean the G's are not to bad). Within an hour it is docking with the station and the group is set off toward the hospital to get checked out and fixed up. Casper and her Primate co-pilot come out to see the group off and the feline Moreau casually mentions that she will be heading over the Mess Hall/Rec room Mxa4 in an hour or so… as she glances at Sneak before the Squad heads out…

The Doctors give everyone patches of Antitoxin and Sporekill chem.-meds. Cat's Eyes is sent into Surgery, and Gort is asked to stay overnight, while the rest of the Squad is released. They have the rest of the day off and are to report tomorrow for mission debriefing.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 17, 2004)

Sneak takes a little extra time in the med center, watching the others go through. For some reason, he'd been bothered about the low amount of injuries compared with how much they had to deal with.

Once everyone is checked over, Sneak looks to them all, "Well, I don't think I'll be wanting to go to Earth again if its like that...that smell still bothers me," a mischievious grin passes over his face and his ears twitch slightly, "Looks like my next destination'll be over in the Mess. Anyone care to join me?"


----------



## Mithran (Nov 17, 2004)

*Pedia (Radio)*

Pedia say's to sneak "Yeah, I think I'll come along, I'm hungry" As they are walking to the mess Pedia says "So what do you think of earth?."


----------



## Captain Tagon (Nov 17, 2004)

Brute catches up with his two squad members and puts an arm around each of their shoulders. "I think Earth is a fine fine place, one that I hope we'll never go to again after that."


----------



## Mithran (Nov 17, 2004)

*Pedia (radio)*

Pedia nods "At least I never want to go to the sewers again. And if I do have to go into the sewers again.. I want a pistol and maybe a flamer."


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 18, 2004)

*March 13th, 2142, 1609 standard GMT, Gateway Station (PX Mx4)*

Heading over to the Messhall/Rec center (called PX's they are sort of general stores, bars and paying mess halls for off-duty UTRPF soldiers) they find a random assortment of other Moreaus hanging around and relaxing. Casper is sitting with another female Feline Moreau and the Primate co-pilot. They are introduced as "Jilly0986773 'Cougar'" and "David0211376 "Bones'"  

Casper looks over to Sneak and says "*Had it pretty ruff down there I hear? Sorry about your Squad mate that didn't make it…*" 

To which Bones orders a round of drinks to toast the lost Quick.


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 18, 2004)

Thunder looks to Gramps as the other three head off to the mess, then says "let's get a drink."  And seeks a bar that they've probably frequented a number of times together.


----------



## ferretguy (Nov 18, 2004)

Finishing up cleaning up, and checking in his gear, Squeek sees his squad head off to the mess or the bar. Thinkin' to himself he could definitly use some chow, he heads off to the PX to join his comrades in arms and to drink to a lost member.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Nov 18, 2004)

"Drink would be good about now," Gramps replies, and follows the group to the mess hall. 

He toasts Quick with the others, then meanders off with Thunder to do some heavy drinking.

"Quick was a decent sort," he mentions in hindsight, "The good die young."


----------



## Captain Tagon (Nov 18, 2004)

Brute looks down at the dregs of his drink in its cup. He swirls them around inside the container, still staring with a slightly dark expression. "We're all young Gramps, too young I think sometimes." 

With that he drains the last of his drink and sets the cup down.


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 18, 2004)

*March 13th, 2142, 1609 standard GMT, Gateway Station (PX Mx4)*

The Primate named Bones looks over to Brute and nods his head "*Aye that be a fact... I don't think there is a Moreau within the UTRPF much older then 21 standard years old. And yet we fight and die... if any of us make it to where they have to retire us, what the heck would you do? I heard there be talk of allowing retires after 30 years of service to join a colony on the outer rim... not much to really look forward to... but better then nothing I guess*" he then goes back to drinking in silence.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 18, 2004)

Sneak shrugs an downs a good amount of his drink and grins, "I'm thinking all the hype about Earth is a bit too much. Don't know how it couldn't be rough if the sewers are that horrible smelling," at that, he ives a quick look to Bones, "Retiring would just be boring. Nothing wrong with a life of fighting, if you ask me."


----------



## Mithran (Nov 18, 2004)

*Pedia (radio)*

Pedia takes a swallow of his drink then say's "So even if you serve for thirty years you still aren't really allowed to go to earth." Pedia takes another swallow "Human's really are a bit paranoid aren't they?."


----------



## Captain Tagon (Nov 18, 2004)

Brute looks over at Pedia and shrugs, a movement exaggerated slightly by his apeish build. "That they are. We die and kill for them and then get shipped off where they can't see us on the off chance we actually survive thirty years."


----------



## Mithran (Nov 18, 2004)

*Pedia (radio)*

Pedia nods at Brute's words "Funny little world isn't it?" Pedia downs the rest of his drink "So what do you do Cougar?, are you another pilot?"


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 18, 2004)

*March 13th, 2142, 1612 standard GMT, Gateway Station (PX Mx4)*

Cougar shakes her head no "*Naw, I'm an engineer on the UT.S.S. EMORY L. BENNETT. That's a combat cutter that Casper, Bones and I are assigned to. From what I understand your Squad will be going out with us when we leave in a month. Got to escort some colonist to some outer rim world. No idea where yet, but 14 new colony outposts have been setup in the last couple of years and UT Gov is sending out lots of ships in the next six months or so. Should be fun, months without a human anywhere in sight. You ever been on a Stellar journey before? Humans can't spend much time out of stasis, so it will be just us Moreau*" she smiles as she downs another drink…


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 18, 2004)

"Interesting," Sneak comments on Cougar's words. He gave a look to Casper, grinning, "I assume we've got ourselves a good group of pilots assigned to the Bennet. Second mission and we're already going out to the middle of no where, boys! How's that for luck, eh?"


----------



## Captain Tagon (Nov 19, 2004)

Brute pauses a moment to consider the new mission and then makes eye contact with Sneak. "Hey, it beats those sewers hands down."


----------



## ferretguy (Nov 19, 2004)

Tthe  Outtterr Rrimm huh?? Helll I'll aggrrreee withh you Grrammpss, deffinnittlyy betterrr thenn where wee w'rrrSqueek states as he drinks down his beer. Mayybee I'll gettt a chance to rrreaallyy do sommme firreworksss...His eyes take on a glint as images flash by of some serious explosions he could set off without human intervention..


----------



## Festy_Dog (Nov 19, 2004)

Gramps smiles at the thought of explosions.

"Doing your landscaping early so you don't have to worry about it a few decades from now, smart move," he says in jest.

He orders something to eat and sniffs at one of his bandaged injuries, finding the scent to his satisfaction he resumes listening to the others.


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 19, 2004)

*March 13th, 2142, 1613 standard GMT, Gateway Station (PX Mx4)*

Casper replies to Sneak "*Well I am not the main pilot on the BENNETT, that would be Light Stellar Commander 'Sword'. She is a great interstellar pilot, the best I have ever served with. I was trained as a Combat Drop Pilot. The Thunderbolt class drop-ship is top of the line and what will be loaded onto the BENNETT just in case. We run into any bugs or other hostiles and I'll take care of for you boys, or I can get you through anything they throw at us and place your Squad on a quarter if I have to*" she says with a smile. 

Cougar nods her head and says "*Maybe we can all meet up for dinner with the rest of the crew and you can get to know them. There are eight of us who serve on the BENNETT, and Casper and Bones are attached to the ship as part of the auxiliary teams.*"


[occ] Well I will start the next game in a bit BUT hope to see some more updated character sheets over in Rogues Gallery... only two so far. Everyone still interested in the game? Just wondering [/occ]


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 20, 2004)

((I'm still interested ))

Sneak grinned at Casper's words, "On a quarter, eh? I don't think we'd all fit on a quarter, but I'd be willing to try indulge a pilot's ego."


----------

